# [OOC] Return of the Runelords



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2018)

Players:
Deuce Traveler playing Michael Tell the Human Fighter
Scotley playing Teodor Kirila the Human Rogue
Neurotic playing Drâth Isidar the Dwarven Druid

IC
RG


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2018)

These traits are all really interesting, but I have to love Accidental Clone for just sheer wacky fun factor!

Spirit touched is also pretty interesting.

I'll have to brush up on my Pathfinder skillz to see what looks fun. Huge amount of options!


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm thinking:

_Teea the Unreasonable_, gunslinger
Nothing dire happened to her or her family. No catastrophe was foretold at her birth, no curse uttered or fell portent recorded. The sky does not darken at her passing, the birds do not pause in their songs nor the brook cease its prattling. And yet, *Teea the Unreasonable *acts as if all those things happened. 

Wields a pair of ancient, single-shot pistols, burnished with age. (I don't know the history of gunpowder in this world exactly, but tentatively: ) They were made by Tchell, a prolific ancestor of hers to slay a dragon; some say she was mad with grief, or possibly possessed, or maybe both. Others say the 'dragon' was really the Warmaster of some great country of the time... Which might explain why her family clan lives in *Roderic's Cove* now 

Race: Hm... What's your thoughts on re-skinning, Tailspinner? I'm thinking playing a catfolk re-skinned as a "kitsune" might be fun for her: Human-looking with a fox tail and fox ears, must transform into a fox to use her Natural Hunter and Fast Sprinter racial abilities. (You can tell a kitsune from a natural fox by counting their tails; kitsune have one for each decade they've lived on Golarion  )... Do you think that's possible??


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2018)

Accidental Clone seems like it could be completely bonkers.Personally I would probably play it straight: as a cleric of Shelyn. Got to go to bed, but I will come up with some ideas in the morning.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2018)

Hm! If you want the Clone, I'll probably go with Intrigued by Thassilon. An Arcanist, I think. From a distant land, coming to see the ruins and new findings.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2018)

Maybe your idea for it would be better than mine. I would not rule it out yet. I do not have to be anything in particular.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 24, 2018)

Can we use class options from any book for any class we have access to? For instance, if I use a token to be an oracle can I take a mystery from Ultimate Intrigue?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kaodi said:


> Can we use class options from any book for any class we have access to? For instance, if I use a token to be an oracle can I take a mystery from Ultimate Intrigue?




Yes.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> Race: Hm... What's your thoughts on re-skinning, Tailspinner?




Sorry, no reskinning.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2018)

Both my ideas are human arcanists. I'll present them both here in the interest of helping develop the party as a group.

The first idea is the Accidental Clone: A wizard who is killed and transformed utterly. I'm thinking race is different, gender is different, even the class changes. From a male wizard of some stripe (half elf is my first guess) into this female human arcanist...who is apparently a copy of someone else! Identity crisis, fish out of water, learning to cope with a world turned on its head.

The second idea is an arcanist from Tian who has come to further her studies of Thassilon in the wake of new discoveries. Mei Ying, is an eager young scholar/adventurer, trying to be on the forefront of this study and make a name for herself even if her actions in doing so might be considered reckless. Mei-Ying is most likely human, though the possibility exists for an aasimar with the 'human looking' racial trait...still mulling that over. Related question - Are variant aasimar ancestries available to someone choosing that option (and the use of a token to obtain it)?

I like both these a lot, so I've no objection to someone else grabbing one or the other of those campaign traits. I just need one of 'em.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Related question - Are variant aasimar ancestries available to someone choosing that option (and the use of a token to obtain it)?




No.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 25, 2018)

So this is my prospective thinking for the Accidental Clone:

Lunysh was a vain girl. She had been the prettiest and then most beautiful in her small rural village on the outskirts of Magnimar's influence, and she had had the local farm boys (and maybe even a farm girl) wrapped around her little finger. But her vanity made her believe that she was greater than her humble beginnings, and so given the chance she decided to head to the big city where certainly wealth and riches awaited a girl like her. 

Lunysh was only small town beautiful. Magnimar turned out to be a rude awakening. In the city there were many whose looks exceeded her own, and she had to eke out a living doing the sort of menial work she thought she had escaped from when she left home. But still she was vain and willful, and she prayed to the goddess of love and beauty, Shelyn, that someone would come and sweep her off her feet. And she mirrored, as best she could afford, the grooming habits of the wealthy elites shared by many of the Shelynites. 

One day as she worked her serving job at the local tavern her wish appeared to come true. Lunesh caught the eye of a patron, a moderately handsome looking young nobleman who appeared to appeared to be carousing with friends. They had a short romance, but when Lunesh became with child the truth about the "nobleman" was revealed: he was, like her, of humble origins, and had taken on airs in the hopes that adjusting his ways would naturally be followed by a change in station. 

While Lunysh's "prince" was not so churlish to leave her out in the cold to care for a baby herself, life was hard after that. She had a baby girl, and her days did not leave much room for worrying about her appearance between work and raising a child. Much of her vanity was worn out of her, but the longing for a scheme to get rich quick - not so much. So several years later when a motley group of folks who frequented one of the establishments she toiled at appeared to be discussing the treasures and riches of a local ruin they hoped to explore she jumped at a chance she feared might not come again: she volunteered as a torchbearer, pack carrier, and all around menial servant in exchange for a chance to get in on it.

The small fellowship was a bit taken aback. They said that bringing a hireling to carry your things was a bit old fashioned and that they were modern adventurers. Lunysh begged. Anything to get her out of this life. Eventually they acquiesced after it came to light than the ruin in question was in the area of her hometown. She tried to explain as best as possible to the father of her child was she was leaving their kid with him as she went cavorting in the wilderness. And she made it clear that she felt he owed her. Her daughter cried when she left, and Lunysh struggled to hold back her own tears. But she had to be strong! This was for both of them.

The adventuring career of the vain girl was short. Her party found the old ruin, Thassilonian, easily enough. There were dangers, and Lunysh even had to personally bop a couple of goblins on the head with her burning torch. But then the came on a wondrous state of an extraordinarily beautiful woman. Maybe the sculptor had been generous (you could never tell with such old things) but the woman appeared to be just as Lunysh had always believed herself to be in her heart: beautiful, strong, even enchanting. In fact the woman in the statue was quite enchanting, because Lunysh was suddenly overcome by such a strong attraction to the woman, an animal lust, that she felt she would kill rather than let another set a hand on her. Unfortunately, as she found out when the hand of the rogue slipped a hand in from behind her and slashed a dagger across her throat, so was everyone else. 

Some time later Lunysh came to. She was surprised to draw breath again, and surprised again when the mere act of breathing seemed strange and foreign to her. She thought she was supposed to be dead, so it seemed trifling at the time. Stumbling out of the bizarre looking room she had awoken in, she grabbed some ragged cloth to tie around herself. Why barely had time to dwell upon why she was undressed before she came upon the statue of the woman. There, scattered around it, were the bodies of her companions. And... and her own. 

Breathe caught in her throat, Lunysh fell over and crawled over the floor sticky with blood to what appeared to be her own body. Frantically she ripped open the pack and found the small mirror she had brought with her. Holding it up in front of her face she gazed on her reflection, and who gazed back she was totally unprepared for. She looked up fearfully at the beautiful and formidable visage engraved in stone, a visage that was now her own. The mirror slipped from her fingers when it struck the floor its surface cracked and shattered. Lunysh poured out the rest of the contents of the pack and scooped up a keepsake her daughter had made for her before she left. And then she fled. Back home. A place no one knew her. 

She had been a vain girl. But now she was a mysterious stranger in her own hometown, and the most beautiful woman that any of them had ever seen, or ever would see. More than one young man who, in their youth, had claimed there was no one else in the world for them as they pleaded for Lunysh's hand in marriage, stumbled over themselves to win her attention. Not one even mentioned the girl they used to know. It was all too much. And that was before she realized the weird instances of bad luck that were beginning to pile up were not going to stop.

Lunysh had strange dreams. In these dreams she seemed not herself, but rather the woman whose face she now wore. But then one night she had another dream. She gazed upon a beautiful statue. Not a large, imposing one. But one she recognized. Not from the ruins, but from a temple in Magnimar. It was a representation of the goddess Shelyn. And for the first since she woke up as another woman Lunysh felt at peace, like whatever had been plaguing her (the spirits of her dead companions) were gone. Nothing was said, but she understood: the goddess had chosen her. Lunysh blinked and the face on the statue changed. It was now her own. Her true face. The face of Lunysh, champion of Shelyn.

She was a vain woman. But her vanity had been tempered by motherhood, then by the divine. She had a new look, but more importantly she had a new sense of self; and a purpose. Her small misfortunes followed her back to Magnimar, but along the way she came to understand the goddess had given her new gifts as well, though she was as yet inexperienced with them. She consulted with a number of sages and came to understand her new body had been prepared as a clone for a figure of legend: the Runelord of Lust, Sorshen. Given the circumstances of her demise and rebirth, it made more than enough sense.

Hanging over this all though was an ache in her heart, one that would not go away. For all intents and purposes Lunysh was dead and her little girl was now motherless, in the hands of a father who had never been quite up for the task. She had watched them once, from far away. She had even caught her little girl's eye. But there was no recognition there. How could there be? Would she even want to try and make her baby understand that another woman's face adorned the love of her mother? She even had a new name to go along with her new face: Shendra. And so she fled again. Not to her hometown, but rather north, to Roderic's Cove, the gateway to Riddleport. In time, once she had gained a little more mastery over her powers, perhaps she could move onto that den of thieves and piracy. Or perhaps destiny would come looking for her once again.   

-------

Lunysh "Shendra", is a neutral good haunted oracle of intrigue. While this mystery is not normally associated with Shelyn I figure that the extraordinarily exceptional circumstances of her endowment warrant some deviation. She would take Whispered Glimpses as her initial mystery, with a statline like 14 Str, 14 Dex, 14 Con, 13 Int, 11 Wis, 20 Cha, unless Tailspinner is willing/able to feed me Sorshen's actual Str/Dex/Con as a guide for what her clone body is capable of. The last token will probably be for feat access. I am not sure an oracle could particularly need anything fancy in the way of equipment.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2018)

So I'll probably go with my Arcanist, Mei-Ying then. An expert on Thassilon who's come very far to investigate! She is known in Tian as The Magic-Eater.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like we have some divine and arcane spellcaster thoughts, and a gunslinger handles the ranged attacks.  I could go for a front-row warrior or a rogue, or even a hybrid.  Either way, I'll think about taking a character for the front line.

Edit: I'm looking at the 'Close Allies' trait.  I am thinking about creating an older, disgruntled veteran of some war who considers himself a father-figure of one of the other characters.  Maybe they are related by blood, or maybe he just feels protective of the younger generation. Either way, I'm looking at creating a front-line fighter, paladin, or barbarian at this point.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2018)

You could be the barbarian I pay to keep watch over me as I explore the land of barbarians in search of ancient mysteries!

(Note 'barbarian' doesn't have to be literal...everyone on this side of the pond is a 'barbarian' to Mei )

Edit - Oh, but then we both have to take it. Nevermind!

...

You can still be my pet barbarian though if you want.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2018)

[sblock=Mad jeenyuss' lab: {{{TOP SECRET!! KEEP OUT!!!}}} work in progress]
Everyone gets three character tokens (henceforth tokens) to spend on any of the following when creating your character.

Professor Randolf Smarz - Myconologist

Step 1—Determine Ability Scores:
A. Free: 20 point buy
B. 1 token: 36 point buy
..... STR -12 +1 [2 pt]
..... DEX - 15* +2 [7 pt]
..... Con - 12 +1 [2 pt]
..... INT - 16* +3 [10 pt] +2 [race] to 18 +4
..... WIS - 16* +3 [10 pt]
..... CHA - 14* +2 [5 pt]

Step 2—Pick Your Race:
A. Race:Half-Elves, 

Step 3—Pick Your Class:
B. 1 token: Alchemist, 

Step 4—Select Feats:
A. Free: Player's Handbook feats.
B. 1 token: Include feats from other Paizo books.

Step 5—Buy Equipment:
A. Free: Standard equipment from Player's Handbook.
B. 1 token: Include equipment from other Paizo books.

Step 6-Other Stuff:
A. All players need to select one campaign trait from the Player's Guide.
.....1. Time Lost
[sblock]
You’ve always felt separated from the era into which you were born. _*You might be suffering from missing time—whether a  few hours, a few weeks, or even several months—for which you have no  memories.*_ You might instead receive brief visions of friends or enemies  much older or younger than their actual age. You’ve long since grown  used to this strange condition, but have not yet determined why you  suffer from it. Your GM will be provided with additional information  about this trait’s strange nature in the third adventure of Return of  the Runelords.

You have a knack for knowing when to act a few instants in advance and gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks.

Once per adventure as an immediate action, you may use your strange link  to the flow of time to force the GM to reroll a single d20 roll. You  must declare the use of this ability immediately after the GM rolls the  d20, but you can choose to do so after learning the results of the roll.         
[/sblock]

..... 2. Lost time: was experimenting with a potion given to him by a new client to identify, only to discover it was cursed to activate upon divination magic  of any sort: time freeze, teleportation and forget magics were cast upon it to cause the victim to forget where they are from, to be transported to a specific city and to put them in a suspended state for an unknown time.

He woke in a wizard's school assembly hall, in a town  of no idea and body frozen in time. The wizards did what they could do, but nothing worked, so when he awoke 6 months later,  he restarted with a new life with his alchemy skills.

His knowledge of fungi and their use as reagent made him popular, despite his youthful age, however after a couple of years of life in acadamia, his wanderlust kicked in and the need to explore the fauna and mycology of this new land got him to  point of needing a sabbatical. With journal and travel gear in hand he settled on rodric's cove with an assistant from the academy to act as messenger and research assistant. There was supposedly a coastal algae that was to be used in a special tattoo ink for inducing a spell into one's skin .. .. ..

suggestion to @_*Tailspinner*_: The new client was actually the intended target of the curse, but he, the client, suspected something was amiss.

B. All players need to select a second trait from any Paizo books.
C. Max gold for your class.

[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 25, 2018)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Edit: I'm looking at the 'Close Allies' trait.  I am thinking about creating an older, disgruntled veteran of some war who considers himself a father-figure of one of the other characters.  Maybe they are related by blood, or maybe he just feels protective of the younger generation. Either way, I'm looking at creating a front-line fighter, paladin, or barbarian at this point.



Sure, I could go for that.

Rough outline :

 Tchell crafts her guns
 Tian expats are one of the founding families of Roderick’s Cove (branch off Ameiko’s family (from Jade Regent) who settled in Sandpoint?)
 Many generations later: Teea’s family are wheat farmers (rotation crop?) on the best land in Roderick’s Cove: between the river and the hills, where yearly flooding render the earth rich and dark.
 Father, brother and two sister killed in mud-slide during a great rain; Buried in Audrahni’s cemetery; Teea regularly goes to offer little tokens and burn offerings
 Taken under Deuce’s PC’s wing: uncle, grandfather, mother’s new husband/suitor or friend of her father's?
 Teea finds the family’s ancestral cache, half-buried under the house. Cache includes strips of moldy lamellar armor, rotten bolts of silk, ripped and faded scrolls (with secret family histories and –drum roll - the Secret to Dragonpowder!tm), battered oil lamps, mud-filled barrels, and a batch of broken firearms, a single one of which only she can make work...

What do you think?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2018)

Hang on, is Teea from Tian too?

Whoa. That's a bit of a tongue twister.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2018)

Some of her ancestors were? 

Thought it might make for an interesting link with Mei-Ying? (and the black-powder/eastern connection's nice too!) Maybe Roderick could be a stop-over to visit estranged 'family' for Mei-Ying, on her way to other places? Or a base-camp for her in her forays into ancient thasilonian lore across Varisia? (Certainly Teea could use some help deciphering those tian scrolls!)


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh and: "Is Teea from Tian? Is Teea from Tian? Is Teea from Tian? Teea told Theodore thrice: to trounce tribbles trebles your troubles!" (and your tribbles too, obviously)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2018)

I was going to say, if it was known to have some ties to Tian, and Mei knew about those, it could make it a logical point to stop by...perhaps even the port of call she arrives at (not sure if it's a port).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2018)

I think that if I stay as a human that might work.  I am considering a human fighter focused on defense.  I'm also considering an orc unchained barbarian, however, focused on offense.

Edit: To clarify, either:

- a human or hobgoblin Armor Master (fighter archetype)
- an orc Invulnerable Rager (unchained barbarian archetype)

-- I was thinking a drunken paladin or melee-focused cleric,  too but if someone plays an oracle we would be fine on divine magic.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2018)

Either would be cool, Deuce... Though I kind of dig the idea of a full-plated warrior and diminutive little Teean facing adversaries together.  Feel free to muck about what I proposed, by the way, just brainstorming

Not sure about the deep sea port either, Shayuri... She might have needed to switch to a smaller vessel to navigate the gulf? (or came in by land (or air )? Would have to ask Tailspinner


And, while I think of it, another setting question for our esteemed DM: What's the state of firearms and black-powder in Varisia right now, Tailspinner? 

Are they wholly unknown, known but treated as rare and magical weapons, crafted by a few gunsmith-master, dwarven guilds, national military, something else?

[sblock=For ref., from the SRD]Very Rare Guns: Early firearms are rare; advanced firearms, the gunslinger class, the Amateur Gunslinger feat, and archetypes that use the firearm rules do not exist in this type of campaign. Firearms are treated more like magic items—things of wonder and mystery—rather than like things that are mass-produced. Few know the strange secrets of firearm creation. Only NPCs can take the Gunsmithing feat.

Emerging Guns: Firearms become more common. They are mass-produced by small guilds, lone gunsmiths, dwarven clans, or maybe even a nation or two—the secret is slipping out, and the occasional rare adventurer uses guns. The baseline gunslinger rules and the prices for ammunition given in this chapter are for this type of campaign. Early firearms are available, but are relatively rare. Adventurers who want to use guns must take the Gunsmithing feat just to make them feasible weapons. Advanced firearms may exist, but only as rare and wondrous items—the stuff of high-level treasure troves.

Commonplace Guns: While still expensive and tricky to wield, early firearms are readily available. Instead of requiring the Exotic Weapon Proficiency feat, all firearms are martial weapons. Early firearms and their ammunition cost 25% of the amounts listed in this book, but advanced firearms and their ammunition are still rare and cost the full price to purchase or craft.

Guns Everywhere: Guns are commonplace. Early firearms are seen as antiques, and advanced firearms are widespread. Firearms are simple weapons, and early firearms, advanced guns, and their ammunition are bought or crafted for 10% of the cost listed in this chapter. The gunslinger loses the gunsmith class feature and instead gains the gun training class feature at 1st level.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2018)

I am thinking an alchemist, half elf with the following campaign trait info:

You’ve always felt separated from the era into which you were born. _*You  might be suffering from missing time—whether a  few hours, a few weeks,  or even several months—for which you have no  memories.*_ You  might instead receive brief visions of friends or enemies  much older  or younger than their actual age. You’ve long since grown  used to this  strange condition, but have not yet determined why you  suffer from it.  Your GM will be provided with additional information  about this trait’s  strange nature in the third adventure of Return of  the Runelords.

Lost time: was experimenting with a potion given to him by a new client  to identify, only to discover it was cursed to activate upon divination  magic  of any sort: time freeze, teleportation and forget magics were  cast upon it to cause the victim to forget where they are from, to be  transported to a specific city and to put them in a suspended state for  an unknown time.

He woke in a wizard's school assembly hall, in a town  of no idea and  body frozen in time. The wizards did what they could do, but nothing  worked, so when he awoke 6 months later,  he restarted with a new life  with his alchemy skills.

suggestion to @_*Tailspinner*_: The new client was actually the intended target of the curse, but he suspected something was amiss.


http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?653708-OOC-Return-of-the-Runelords&p=7499782#post7499782


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorry I'm a little late to the party. Work has been kicking my ass this week. The tokens are a cool concept I may have to steal sometime. Speaking of stealing. This group seems to need a Rogue. Unchained I think. Will have to make some choices about where to best spend my tokens before I decide on race. Shaping up to be a good group. Nice work gang.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2018)

Playing around with either a fighter specialized in defense or one on offense.  Here's the offense one (might go with Shielded Fighter for defense...):

Character Name: Michael
Alignment: Neutral Good
Race: Human (+2 to Strength, 1 extra feat, 1 bonus skill point at first than additional/level)
Class: Fighter (Two-Handed Fighter) [1 token]
Deity: Desna
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 34
Height: 5’10
Weight: 190
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Homeland: Sandpoint

(1 token, 36 point buy, 17pts to strength, 17pts to Constitution, 2pts to dexterity)
Strength: 20 (+5)
Intelligence: 10
Wisdom: 10
Dexterity: 12 (+1)
Constitution: (+4) 18
Charisma: 10

Armor Class: 16
-Flat Footed: 15 
-Touch: 11
CMD: 10+BAB (1)+Str bonus (5)+Dex bonus (1)=17
Max Dex Bonus:  +2
Arcane Spell Failure: 45%
Initiative: +5
Movement: 20ft

Fortitude: +6 (2 from class, 4 from Con)
Reflex: +1 (1 from Dex)
Will: +0

Attacks:
-Melee (Greatsword): 
– Attack: +7 (1 from BAB, 5 from Str bonus, 1 from Weapon Focus feat)
-Ranged (Shortbow)
--Attack: +2 (1 from BAB, 1 from Dex bonus)

Weapons: 
- Greatsword (50gp, 8 pnds) 2d6 damage+5, 19-20/x2 critical, Slashing
- Shortbow (30gp, 2 pnds) 1d6 damage, x3 critical, piercing
- 20 common arrows (1gp 3 pnds)

Armor:
- Scale Mail (50 gp, weight 30 pnds), +5 AC, +3 max dex bonus, -4 armor check, 25% arcane fail)

Equipment: 44 gp

Feats (1 token for other books): (1 human, 1 new character, 1 class bonus)
- Improved Initiative (+4 to initiative)
- Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 to attack)
- Shield of Swings (When you take a full-attack action while wielding a two-handed weapon, you can choose to reduce the damage by 1/2 to gain a +4 shield bonus to AC and CMD until the beginning of your next turn. The reduction in damage applies until the beginning of your next turn.)

Traits:
- Close Allies: Whenever you are adjacent to your close ally, you gain a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws.  Once per adventure as an immediate action, you may grant your close ally a bonus equal to the result of 1d6 to a single d20 roll. You must have line of sight to your ally to use this ability. You may choose to grant this bonus after your ally has rolled, but must do so before the result of the roll is known.
- Steel Skin: +2 to Intimidate when with Steel Helmet and Heavy Armor

Skills: 3 pnts (2 from class, 1 from human bonus)
- Swim +6 (1 pt, 5 from Str)
- Climb +6 (1pt, 5 from Str)
- Intimidate +1 (1pt)

Description: Michael was the youngest child from a family of farmers along the Varisian coast, but he grew up the strongest and most adventurous.  Upon adulthood, the bright-eyed youth left for the city of Magnimar with dreams of making his mark on the world.  A couple of years later, a battle-scarred Michael showed up in Sandpoint, with worn armor and a chipped longsword as his sole possessions.  Bitter and silent and taking up work as a laborer for the various taverns and brewmasters, spending the money he earned on a simple flat to stay and alcohol.  The physical wounds eventually healed, but the emotional ones were deeper.  Every so often, veterans would come to visit him, and during those rare and increasingly sporadic visits, the people of Sandpoint would notice Michael’s dark demeanor would brighten as he and his visitor would drink late into night and share old stories.  From these rare moments, small snippets would fuel rumors that went around town.  Michael had become trained by a famous swordsman.  Michael was once a member of the Magnimar guard.  No, he was a caravan guard.  He was in a war.  He was a protector of the powerful.  He made enemies of the powerful.  He failed a woman of virtue. He saved her, but was greatly wounded.  He failed to save her, and was banished.  The truth behind the rumors are unknown, and Michael won’t talk about his time in Magnimar, even when deep in drink.

However, recently he’s had a new visitor.  A niece named Tchell, who lost her parents in some sort of accident.  Michael often backslides, but he has made a point to reduce his drinking and clean up his act so he can buy her a decent bed and clothes.  He has taken to exercise again, and though a shell of his former self, the townsfolk cannot help but notice he walks with more purpose and holds his head a bit higher.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2018)

So here are the basic stats I am looking at, sans equipment so far:

Lunysh "Shendra", female human haunted oracle of intrigue 1, neutral good
str 14 (5) dex 14 (5) con 14 (5) int 13 (3) wis 11 (1) cha 20 (17) 36 pt buy
traits Accidental Clone, irrepressible ( http://aonprd.com/Traits.aspx?Type=Basic (Faith) )
skills (6) bluff, diplomacy, heal, k (religion), profession (barmaid), sense motive
feats toughness, extra orisons
languages common, varisian
intrigue mystery, haunted curse
whispered glimpses (cha instead of wis to perception/sense motive)
spells known
0 - detect magic, guidance, light, mending, resistance, stabilize + mage hand, ghost sound
1 - command, comprehend languages + cure light wounds


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> What's the state of firearms and black-powder in Varisia right now?




Emerging Guns


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2018)

Couple quick questions, sorry if I missed it elsewhere in the thread. 

1) 1st Level?
2) Max HP?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes. First level, max hit points. I’ll decide before y’all are ready for second level how we will determine hit points past first.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2018)

Here's what I have so far for Mei: 




[sblock=Mei Ying, the Magic Eater]Mei Ying
Neutral Good Human (Tian) Arcanist 1

Str  9 (-1)
Dex 16 (10) 
Con 14 (5) 
Int 18 (10) +2 racial
Wis 12 (2)
Cha 16 (10)

BAB 0
AC 13
Hit points: 8
Fort +2    Ref +3    Will +3
Init +3
Spd 30

Race
Human subtype
+2 Intelligence
Bonus feat
Bonus skill point
Favored: Arcanist
1 - +1 Skill Point

Class
Arcanist
Cantrips
Arcane Reservoir: 4/4
Arcanist Exploits
- Consume Item (replenish reservoir from scrolls/potions)
- Quick Study (1 AR to swap prepped spell with another of equal or lesser level)
- Flame Arc (1 AR to do 1d6+3 fire dmg in 30' line, Ref save DC 14 for 1/2)
Consume Spells (spend spell slots to regain (spell lvl) Reservoir points as mv action)

Traits
- Intrigued by Thassilon (gain Thassilonian language, bonus ranks towards Knowledge: Arcana, History, Linguistics, UMD)
- Spell Duel Prodigy (+2 to ID and counter) 

Feats
B Extra Exploit: Quick Study
1 Extra Exploit: Flame Arc

Skills 8
Appraise +8 (1 rnk)
Craft ? +8 (1 rnk)
Knowledge: Arcana +8 (1 rnk)
Knowledge: History +9 (2 rnks)
Knowledge: ? +8 (1 rnk)
Linguistics +8 (1 rnk)
Spellcraft +8 (1 rnk)
Use Magic Device +7 (1 rnk)

Languages: Common, Tianese, Thassalonian, Draconic, Elvish, Celestial

Spellcasting Arcanist CL 1 (conc +, vs SR +1), Base DC 14)
1 - 3/3

Spells Prepared
0 - Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
1 - Mage Armor, Windy Escape

Spellbook
0 - All sorc/wiz
1 - Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Burning Disarm, Color Spray, Floating Disk, Monkey Fish, Windy Escape

Equipment
Cash: 4gp

Weapons
Light Crossbow, +3 atk, 1d8 dmg, 19-20/x2, 80', 35gp, 4lbs
20 bolts, 2gp, 2lbs
Dagger, -1 atk, 1d4-1, 19-20x2, 10', 2gp, 1lb

Armor 


Gear
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Belt pouch, 1gp, 1/2lb
Scroll case, 1gp, 1/2lb
Journal, 10gp, 1lb
Ink vial, 8gp
Inkpens (5), 5sp
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
Sunrod (2), 4gp, 2lbs
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1), 50gp, 1lb
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2018)

Shendra's gear (base 105 gp)
spear 2, dagger 2, light crossbow 35, 10 bolts 1, studded leather 25, spell component pouch 5 (70)
backpack 2, belt pouch 1, bedroll .1, waterskin 1, flint & steel 1, whetstone .02, explorer's outfit 10, small steel mirror 10 (24.12)

That adds up to 94.12 gp, leaving her with 10.88 gp. However, I figure that Lunysh would have found a way to transfer 10gp to her family without arousing suspicion, so I am going to say that after gear she has just 8 sp and 8 cp to her name.

Edit: I forgot how free outfits work so I guess she may actually have 10 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp while having sent away 10 gp.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Yes. First level, max hit points. I’ll decide before y’all are ready for second level how we will determine hit points past first.




Thanks. 
3) Background Skills? For a token?


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2018)

*@Deuce Traveller:* I can work with that. Did you mean "Roderick Cove" though, or are the both of them really living in Sandpoint now? (Tchell is Teea's Tian ancestor by the way, she who crafter her firearms untold eons in the past  ("Tchell"'s probably a deformation of her proper Tian name)) 

*@Scott Dewar:* Since the wizards couldn't do anything re his paralysis, maybe your PC could have appeared directly above Roderick Cove's market place instead? The sight of him blinking into existence and dropping out of the sky would certainly have had tongues wagging for years after 
Could he have maybe become the town's chemist/pharmacist/apprentice to same?

*@Tailspinner:* Cool re gunpowder. How big is Roderick Cove by the way? Does it have a deep sea port?  Or a fishing port? (I get the impression that it's located right where the river meets the gulf, but I guess it could be further in?) Does it have inns, bars and/or defensive walls?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2018)

Scotley said:


> Thanks.
> 3) Background Skills? For a token?




Yes, if you are referring to Background skills as presented in Pathfinder Unchained. I also changed the Equipment entry. Now everyone gets access to equipment from Core Rulebook and Ultimate Equipment for free.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> How big is Roderick Cove by the way? Does it have a deep sea port?  Or a fishing port? (I get the impression that it's located right where the river meets the gulf, but I guess it could be further in?) Does it have inns, bars and/or defensive walls?




I will post additional information about Roderick’s Cove soon.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Yes, if you are referring to Background skills as presented in Pathfinder Unchained. I also changed the Equipment entry. Now everyone gets access to equipment from Core Rulebook and Ultimate Equipment for free.




Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2018)

Sweet, grooming kit, here I come. Looking at numbers again I think if I take out the mirror (the grooming kit has one, and I did not realize the "small" steel mirror is plate sized) and the cost of the explorer's outfit and actually increase the remittance to 20 gp and still have 8 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp left over.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2018)

Roderick Cove then... I read that Rise of the Runelords occurs in Sandpoint, so I thought this was the same.  Sorry.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 27, 2018)

*Teea Tell, AKA Teea the Unreasonable*

_As head of the household I'll let Deuce name our family? What'll it be, Deuce?_

Human (Tian-Varisian) Gunslinger 1 1 Token






Diminutive and slight of build, 4'4 inches in height
Long brunette hair hanging down to her thighs
17 years old
Mastered  this expression

[sblock=Ban family history]
 Long ago, Ban Tchell _(probably a deformation of her true name)_ crafts her guns in faraway Tian. A prolific craftswoman, some say she made them  to slay a dragon; some say she was mad with grief, or possibly possessed, or maybe both. Others say the 'dragon' was really the Warmaster of some great country of the time... Which might explain why they no longer live there
 Tian expats, washed up on Vasirian shores, are one of the founding families of Roderick’s Cove (branch off Ameiko’s family (from Jade Regent) who settled in Sandpoint?)
 Many generations later: Teea’s family are wheat farmers (rotation crop?) on the best land in Roderick’s Cove: between the river and the hills, where yearly flooding render the earth rich and dark.
 Father marries mother, giving her the name Tell (and inheriting the farmlands of both families?)
 Teea is born, child of a harsh winter 
 Two years shy of maturity, during a great rain, Teea gets bored and decides to go exploring. She finds the family’s ancestral cache, half-buried under the house (the ground has shifted for some reason). The cache includes strips of moldy lamellar armor, rotten bolts of silk, ripped and faded scrolls (with secret family histories and –drum roll - the Secret to Dragonpowder!tm), battered oil lamps, mud-filled barrels, and a few broken firearms! (a single one of which only she can (eventually) make work)
 As she's down there, the ground rumbles and the hill slides; the lives of father, mother, brother and two sister are swept away, along with most of the house; buried in Audrahni’s cemetery (although little James' body was never found); Teea regularly goes to offer little tokens and burn offerings
 Meanwhile Aunt Mirh, who never approved of her brother's wedding ("Too foreign-looking!"), now wants to take care of her, and Teea's inheritance just possibly might have something to do with it (the best farmland in the Cove, not "those foreign contraptions!") 
 Teea shows up with all her kit at uncle Michael's stool in Creekside Tavern, with a stubborn expression on her face -- he's father's youngest brother, a scarred ex-soldier
 Now. One year shy of maturity.
[/sblock]1 Token - 36 points 
Diminutive and slight of build, she's still a bit unsure of herself but has the grace of her grand ancestor
Str 8 (-2)
Dex 20 (17) +2 Racial
Con 9 (-1) 
Int 12 (2)
Wis 16 (10)
Cha 16 (10)

Init +5
BAB +1
Hit points: 10/10
AC 17 (5 dex + 2 leather armor) Touch 15, FF 12
Fort +1 Ref +7 Will +3/+5 changing her mind (+1 adjacent with Michael)
Spd 35'

*Weapons*
*- Utility knife, 10' range, +0 atk, 1d4-1, 19-20/X2*[sblock=- Battered musket, 40' range, +6 atk (vs touch at close range), 1d12 dmg, 20/x4, Misfire 1-3]Mv action to reload with paper cartridges, 1-3 Misfire (otherwise Standard action and 1-2 misfire)
10/10 paper cartridges

Broken (-2 tohit and damage, max 20/X2 on crit)

[/sblock][sblock=- Song short sword, +0 atk, 1d6-1, 19-20/x2][/sblock]*Feats & Powers*
Simple weapons, Martial weapons and Firearms
Light armor
Favored class: Gunslinger (+1 HP)
HUMAN: Fleet (+5' movement)
1st: Rapid Reload (reload firearms or crossbows one step quicker)
GUNSLINGER: Grit (Regain grit though I. Critical hits, II. Killing blows, III. Daring act)
GUNSLINGER: Gunsmithing (Make bullets and mix black powder 1/10 cost, alchemical bullets 1/2 cost, firearms 1/2 cost, 1 day/1000gp. Repair broken firearm 1h, 1/day)

*Grit Deeds* 3/3 Grit
- _Deadeye:_ 1 grit/extra range increment where she can use touch AC
- _Gunslinger's Dodge:_ 1 grit to move 5' and gain +2 AC as a reaction (Or drop prone, +4 AC)
- _Quick Clear:_ Has at least 1 grit = Standard action removes the broken condition (1 grit = Mv action)

*Traits*
-_ Neutral good_
- _Close Ally:_ Uncle Michael (+1 all saves if adjacent. 1/adventure = grant Michael +1d6 to a d20 roll)
- _Passionate Inertia_ (+2 Will saves to resist having to change her mind. -1 vs compulsions/temptations to do what she's already inclined to do)

1 Token - Background Skills
*Skills* 6 (4 + 1 human + 1 Int)
Acrobatics +9 (1 rk, class) _Lithe_
Alchemy 2 (1 rk)_ Learned from Scott's character? very useful for crafting dragon powder_
Bluff 7 (1 rk, class) _Hard to read_
Diplomacy 4 (1 rk) _Very Good Listener_
Local knowledge 5 (1 rk, class) _From being a native and from the Tian founder scrolls_
Swim 3 (1 rk, class) _Uncle Michael taught her_
- Perform singing 4 (1 rk, background)
- Profession, (farmer's) wife to be 7 (1 rk, class, background)
- Speaks Common, Tianese (horribl-y cute accent ) and Celestial for church and ceremonies 

*Equipment* for market
Purse: 4 gp 16 sp _spending money_
Loose dress, cinched at the waist, slits on the side for mobility

Leggings beneath
Small holy symbols of Erastil (bow + sheaf of wheat) and Shizuru (golden dragon) hanging from a red chord at her waist (20gp, 0#)_ Iron from a plow, golden tin with jade eyes_
Short utility knife on left hip (2gp, 1#) 
Basket (4sp, 1#) _For shopping_

10 Paper cartridge, her first batch (60gp, -) to show either Brogan or Scott's character
_Elsewhere:_
168 gp, in uncle Michael's keeping?
Pieces of leather armor being worked on (10gp, 15#) and,
Lamellar fauld skirt (Kusazuri) over, from cache (part of the leather armor)
Snake-skin scabbard, to be on her left hip

Song short sword, from cache (10gp, 2#)
To be held or slung on her back: Short-barreled ornate musket, from cache (9#)
Battered gunsmithing kit, partially from cache (15gp, 2#)
Belt pouch (1gp, 1/2#)
Powder horn (3gp, 1#)

4 dose of dragon powder (4gp, -) _AKA gun powder_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2018)

[MENTION=63746]Binder Fred[/MENTION], that pic of a musket isn't very battered. just sayin' !


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 27, 2018)

It's the insides that count


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 28, 2018)

And that's what it'll look like once she has it restored (only 300gp to go!)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2018)

*Teodor Kirila*

Human Rogue, Unchained Level 1

Str: 13
Dex: 20
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 12
Cha: 15
HP: 10 (favored class bonus level 1)
AC: 18 (19 two weapons)   Touch:  15    FF: 13 
BAB: +0    CMB:  +1   CMD: 16
Fort: +1    Reflex: +7    Will: +1
Initiative: +7
Age: 21
Alignment: NG
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 160#

[sblock=Tokens] 36 point buy, background skills, feats[/sblock]

[sblock=Human Abilities]
Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature. (Dex)
Size: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Base Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic). 
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Rogue Abilities]
Proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short sword, and shortbow as well as Light Armor.

Sneak Attack +1d6

Trapfinding: A rogue adds 1/2 her level on Perception checks to locate traps and on Disable Device checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

At 1st level, a rogue gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat. In addition, starting at 3rd level, she can select any one type of weapon that can be used with Weapon Finesse (such as rapiers or daggers). Once this choice is made, it cannot be changed. Whenever she makes a successful melee attack with the selected weapon, she adds her Dexterity modifier instead of her Strength modifier to the damage roll.

Pending 2nd Level Evasion and 1st Rogue Talent
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
Weapon Finesse--Short Sword (Class Bonus)
Two-Weapon Fighting (Human Bonus)
Two-Weapon De fence (1st Level0
[/sblock]

[sblock=Traits]
[sblock=Time Lost]
You’ve always felt separated from the era into which you were born. Perhaps you feel that you were born too late, and that you and your interests are better suited to a previous age. Maybe you have the conviction you were born too soon, and that your true destiny lies in some distant future. You might be suffering from missing time—whether a few hours, a few weeks, or even several months—for which you have no memories. You might instead receive brief visions of friends or enemies much older or younger than their actual age. You’ve long since grown used to this strange condition, but have not yet determined why you suffer from it. Your GM will be provided with additional information about this trait’s strange nature in the third adventure of Return of the Runelords.
You have a knack for knowing when to act a few instants in advance and gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks.
Once per adventure as an immediate action, you may use your strange link to the flow of time to force the GM to reroll a single d20 roll. You must declare the use of this ability immediately after the GM rolls the d20, but you can choose to do so after learning the results of the roll. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Seeker]
You are always on the lookout for reward and danger.

Benefits: You gain a +1 trait bonus on Perception checks, and Perception is always a class skill for you.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
8+1race+2Intx1 level=11 and 2x1 level Background skills
Class Skills all with ranks add 3
Acrobatics (Dex+5)  1 rank
Appraise (Int+2) (1 rank as background)
Bluff (Cha+2) 1 rank
Climb (Str+1) 1 rank
Craft (Int+2)
Diplomacy (Cha+2) 1 rank
Disable Device (Dex+5) 1 rank
Disguise (Cha+2) 
Escape Artist (Dex+5) 
Intimidate (Cha+2) 
Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int+1) 1 rank
Knowledge (local) (Int+1) +1 rank
Linguistics (Int) (1 rank as background) Common, Varisian, Thessalonian, Goblin
Perception (Wis+1) 1 rank (+1 Trait Bonus)
Perform (Cha+2) 
Profession (Wis+1) 
Sense Motive (Wis+1) 1 rank
Sleight of Hand (Dex+5) 1 rank
Stealth (Dex+5) 1 rank
Swim (Str+1) 
Use Magic Device (Cha+2)

Non-Class Skills
Heal (Wis+1)
Ride (Dex+5)
Survival (Wis+1)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gear]
Starting Cash 240 gp
Current funds 33 gp 11 sp 8 cp

Explorer's Outfit
Studded Leather 25 gp 20 #

2 Short Swords (1 is cold iron) 30 gp 4 #
8 Daggers 16 gp 8 #
Sap 1 gp 2 #
Light mace (alchemical silver) 25 gp 4#

Backpack common 2 gp 2#
Bandolier 5 sp
Belt Pouch 1 gp .5#
Canteen 1 gp 1 #

MW Thieves’ Tools 100 gp 2#
Mess Kit 2 sp 1 #
Bedroll 1 sp 5#
Flint and Steel 1 gp 
2 Torches 2 cp 2 #
4 Rations Trail 2 gp 4#
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality]
Teodor Kirila is a lanky young man with the mixed heritage of Varisan history--his ancestry contains all the major human stock to have lived in the regions. His hair and eyes are dark and he has very little facial hair. His skin is naturally fair, but he has spent a good deal of his life on the road and has the tan to prove it. He's a naturally inquisitive boy with a tendency to ask so many questions he can be bothersome. He likes to take mechanical things apart and put them back together. He enjoys trying to pick locks for the sport of it. 

He has long felt that he is a person out of his time. This has led him to study ruins and the traces of ancient Thessalonian peoples. He has even learned the language. 

As the child of traveling merchants he has a keen eye for quality goods and it shows in the choice of his own gear. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background/History]
Teodor is the son of traveling merchants and has seen much of the region from the seat of a wagon. His sense of self as someone out of time has left him looking for something new. He dreams of a life as an adventurer exploring ancient ruins and perhaps finding out why he feels the pull of another time. He has come to Roderick's cove in search of lost ruins. He had a tip that Audrahni might know something and has been flirting with her trying to learn what she knows. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh and Tailspinner updated the first post with info on Roderick's Cove.

Thank you, TS!


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 29, 2018)

A bit surprised carry weight is something of a squeaker but it works out at least.

[sblock=Shendra]Name: Lunysh "Shendra"
Race: Human
Class/Level: Oracle 1
Gender: Female

Strength (STR) 14 
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 13 
Wisdom (WIS) 11
Charisma (CHA) 20 (18 +2 racial)

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 15 (10 + 2 dex + 3 armor)
Hit Points: 14 (8 + 2 + 3 + 1)
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +2
Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +2 (+7 vs charms and compulsions)

Race Abilities
+2 Cha
Bonus Skill Point/Level
Bonus Feat
Favored Class: Oracle
- 1 +HP

Spells: 5 1st/day, CL 1, DC 15 + Spell Level

Spells Known
1 - Command, Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds
0 - Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Guidance, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Resistance, Stabilize

Class Abilities:
Proficiencies - all Simple Weapons, Light and Medium Armour, Shields (except Tower Shields)
Mystery - Intrigue (adds Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, and Stealth to class skills)
Oracle's Curse - Haunted (retrieving stored item a standard action, dropped items land 10 ft away, + Mage Hand/Ghost Sound)
Orisons
Revelations
- Whispered Glimpses (add Cha instead of Wis to Perception and Sense Motive)

Skills: 6 
Bluff: +10 (1 rank +3 t, +1 trait, +5 Cha)
Diplomacy: +10 (1 rank +3 t, +1 trait, +5 Cha)
Heal: +4 (1 rank +3t, +0 Wis)
K (Religion): +5 (1 rank +3 t, +1 Int)
Perception: +5 (0 ranks +5 Cha)
P (Barmaid): +4 (1 rank +3 t, +0 Wis)
Sense Motive: +9 (1 rank +3 t, +5 Cha)

Traits
- Accidental Clone (campaign trait)
- Irrepressible (add Cha instead of Wis to Will saves vs charms and compulsions)

Feats
H Toughness
1 Extra Orisons

Languages - Common, Varisian

Money - 8 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp

Encumbrance - 54 1/2 lbs (58/116/175)

Weapons -
Spear, +2 atk, 1d8+3, 20/x3, 6 lbs, 2 gp
Light Crossbow, +2 atk, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80', 4 lbs, 35 p
- 10 bolts, 1 lb, 1 gp
Dagger +2 atk, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 1 lb, 2 gp


Armour -
+Studded Leather +3 AC, +5 max Dex, -1 ACP, 20 lbs, 25 gp

Gear -
Backpack 2 lbs, 2 gp
Belt Pouch 1/2 lb, 1 gp
Bedroll 5 lbs, 1 sp
Waterskin 4 lbs, 1 gp
Flint & Steel 0 lbs, 1 gp
Whetstone 1 lb, 2 cp
Grooming Kit 2 lbs, 1 gp
Explorers Outfit 8 lbs, 0 gp

(-20 starting gp from remittance)

[sblock=Background]Lunysh was a vain girl. She had been the prettiest and then most beautiful in her small rural village on the outskirts of Magnimar's influence, and she had had the local farm boys (and maybe even a farm girl) wrapped around her little finger. But her vanity made her believe that she was greater than her humble beginnings, and so given the chance she decided to head to the big city where certainly wealth and riches awaited a girl like her. 

Lunysh was only small town beautiful. Magnimar turned out to be a rude awakening. In the city there were many whose looks exceeded her own, and she had to eke out a living doing the sort of menial work she thought she had escaped from when she left home. But still she was vain and willful, and she prayed to the goddess of love and beauty, Shelyn, that someone would come and sweep her off her feet. And she mirrored, as best she could afford, the grooming habits of the wealthy elites shared by many of the Shelynites. 

One day as she worked her serving job at the local tavern her wish appeared to come true. Lunesh caught the eye of a patron, a moderately handsome looking young nobleman who appeared to appeared to be carousing with friends. They had a short romance, but when Lunesh became with child the truth about the "nobleman" was revealed: he was, like her, of humble origins, and had taken on airs in the hopes that adjusting his ways would naturally be followed by a change in station. 

While Lunysh's "prince" was not so churlish to leave her out in the cold to care for a baby herself, life was hard after that. She had a baby girl, and her days did not leave much room for worrying about her appearance between work and raising a child. Much of her vanity was worn out of her, but the longing for a scheme to get rich quick - not so much. So several years later when a motley group of folks who frequented one of the establishments she toiled at appeared to be discussing the treasures and riches of a local ruin they hoped to explore she jumped at a chance she feared might not come again: she volunteered as a torchbearer, pack carrier, and all around menial servant in exchange for a chance to get in on it.

The small fellowship was a bit taken aback. They said that bringing a hireling to carry your things was a bit old fashioned and that they were modern adventurers. Lunysh begged. Anything to get her out of this life. Eventually they acquiesced after it came to light than the ruin in question was in the area of her hometown. She tried to explain as best as possible to the father of her child was she was leaving their kid with him as she went cavorting in the wilderness. And she made it clear that she felt he owed her. Her daughter cried when she left, and Lunysh struggled to hold back her own tears. But she had to be strong! This was for both of them.

The adventuring career of the vain girl was short. Her party found the old ruin, Thassilonian, easily enough. There were dangers, and Lunysh even had to personally bop a couple of goblins on the head with her burning torch. But then the came on a wondrous state of an extraordinarily beautiful woman. Maybe the sculptor had been generous (you could never tell with such old things) but the woman appeared to be just as Lunysh had always believed herself to be in her heart: beautiful, strong, even enchanting. In fact the woman in the statue was quite enchanting, because Lunysh was suddenly overcome by such a strong attraction to the woman, an animal lust, that she felt she would kill rather than let another set a hand on her. Unfortunately, as she found out when the hand of the rogue slipped a hand in from behind her and slashed a dagger across her throat, so was everyone else. 

Some time later Lunysh came to. She was surprised to draw breath again, and surprised again when the mere act of breathing seemed strange and foreign to her. She thought she was supposed to be dead, so it seemed trifling at the time. Stumbling out of the bizarre looking room she had awoken in, she grabbed some ragged cloth to tie around herself. Why barely had time to dwell upon why she was undressed before she came upon the statue of the woman. There, scattered around it, were the bodies of her companions. And... and her own. 

Breathe caught in her throat, Lunysh fell over and crawled over the floor sticky with blood to what appeared to be her own body. Frantically she ripped open the pack and found the small mirror she had brought with her. Holding it up in front of her face she gazed on her reflection, and who gazed back she was totally unprepared for. She looked up fearfully at the beautiful and formidable visage engraved in stone, a visage that was now her own. The mirror slipped from her fingers when it struck the floor its surface cracked and shattered. Lunysh poured out the rest of the contents of the pack and scooped up a keepsake her daughter had made for her before she left. And then she fled. Back home. A place no one knew her. 

She had been a vain girl. But now she was a mysterious stranger in her own hometown, and the most beautiful woman that any of them had ever seen, or ever would see. More than one young man who, in their youth, had claimed there was no one else in the world for them as they pleaded for Lunysh's hand in marriage, stumbled over themselves to win her attention. Not one even mentioned the girl they used to know. It was all too much. And that was before she realized the weird instances of bad luck that were beginning to pile up were not going to stop.

Lunysh had strange dreams. In these dreams she seemed not herself, but rather the woman whose face she now wore. But then one night she had another dream. She gazed upon a beautiful statue. Not a large, imposing one. But one she recognized. Not from the ruins, but from a temple in Magnimar. It was a representation of the goddess Shelyn. And for the first since she woke up as another woman Lunysh felt at peace, like whatever had been plaguing her (the spirits of her dead companions) were gone. Nothing was said, but she understood: the goddess had chosen her. Lunysh blinked and the face on the statue changed. It was now her own. Her true face. The face of Lunysh, champion of Shelyn.

She was a vain woman. But her vanity had been tempered by motherhood, then by the divine. She had a new look, but more importantly she had a new sense of self; and a purpose. Her small misfortunes followed her back to Magnimar, but along the way she came to understand the goddess had given her new gifts as well, though she was as yet inexperienced with them. She consulted with a number of sages and came to understand her new body had been prepared as a clone for a figure of legend: the Runelord of Lust, Sorshen. Given the circumstances of her demise and rebirth, it made more than enough sense.

Hanging over this all though was an ache in her heart, one that would not go away. For all intents and purposes Lunysh was dead and her little girl was now motherless, in the hands of a father who had never been quite up for the task. She had watched them once, from far away. She had even caught her little girl's eye. But there was no recognition there. How could there be? Would she even want to try and make her baby understand that another woman's face adorned the love of her mother? She even had a new name to go along with her new face: Shendra. And so she fled again. Not to her hometown, but rather north, to Roderic's Cove, the gateway to Riddleport. In time, once she had gained a little more mastery over her powers, perhaps she could move onto that den of thieves and piracy. Or perhaps destiny would come looking for her once again. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 30, 2018)

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]: Teea is ready for review! Here


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2018)

[MENTION=94558]binder[/MENTION]Fred

"As head of the household I'll let Deuce name our family? What'll it be, Deuce?"

How about a further bastardization of Tchell... Tell?


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael's middle name is "William", right?


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 1, 2018)

I terms of surviving relatives, I'm thinking maybe an aunt? Teea gets along well with her cousins there, but aunt Mihr didn't approve of the marriage with her mother: "Too foreign-looking."

Which leaves just the question of what happens with the inheritance! With both her parents now passed the farm (what's left of it after the mudslide) and the land (best land in Roderick's Cove) goes either to Teea (once she's of age?) or Michael(!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe that's the hook.  Teea should inherit the farm, but a well-to-do trader with crime connections uses some sort of legal loophole to also make a claim.  Teea wants revenge, but is not sure how to go about it.  Then she remembers stories about her Uncle Michael and there is some rumors that he's good with a sword and fought against some of the criminal trade in his youth.

But Michael is caring, but quite washed up.  However, Teea sees some hints that he could have been something more if life had taken a different turn for him.  Instead of a one-way relationship, they both find ways to bring out something more in the other.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 3, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]: Teea is ready for review! Here




First Pass:

Alignment?
Age?

Weapons
Utility knife [dagger?]
Armor [leather?]

Quick Clear: (1 grit = Free action) [not free action but move equivalent action unless I am missing something]

Traits
Passionate Inertia [source?]

Equipment
10 Paper cartridge, her first batch (120gp, -)
If you crafted these they cost 1/2 or 60gp for 10


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 3, 2018)

NG
17 (or whatever "one year before coming of age" is in this part of Vasiria?)

Yes on utility knife and leather armor

Corrected

Passionate Inertia is from Champions of Corruption

Oh? Niiice. <thumbs up>


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 3, 2018)

_Changed Teea's background a bit, to make it more dramatic _


 ...
 Teea is born, child of a harsh winter 
 Two years shy of maturity, during a great rain, Teea gets bored and decides to go exploring. She finds the family’s ancestral cache, half-buried under the house (the ground has shifted for some reason). The cache includes strips of moldy lamellar armor, rotten bolts of silk, ripped and faded scrolls (with secret family histories and –drum roll - the Secret to Dragonpowder!tm), battered oil lamps, mud-filled barrels, and a few broken firearms! (a single one of which only she can (eventually) make work)
 As she's down there, the ground rumbles and the hill slides; the lives of father, mother, brother and two sister are swept away, along with most of the house; buried in Audrahni’s cemetery (although little James' body was never found); Teea regularly goes to offer little tokens and burn offerings



Deuce Traveler said:


> Maybe that's the hook.  Teea should inherit the farm, but a well-to-do trader with crime connections uses some sort of legal loophole to also make a claim.  Teea wants revenge, but is not sure how to go about it.  Then she remembers stories about her Uncle Michael and there is some rumors that he's good with a sword and fought against some of the criminal trade in his youth.



How about making aunt Mihr the "well-to-do trader" (I mention her 4 posts up)? Keep it in the family 

It could go something like:

 Meanwhile Aunt Mirh, who never approved of her brother's wedding ("Too foreign-looking!"), now wants to take care of her, and Teea's inheritance just possibly might have something to do with it (the best farmland in the Cove, not "those foreign contraptions!") 
 Teea shows up with all her kit at uncle Michael's stool in Creekside Tavern, with a stubborn expression on her face...
 Now. One year shy of maturity.

What do you think?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2018)

Well all, We have an employee computer that works well and guess where it is??? right behind my work station! that means I can work on my character when I am on break! which is about over (Blah  )


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]: Teea is ready for review! Here




Equipment
Small holy symbols of Erastil (bow + sheaf of wheat) and Shizuru (golden dragon) hanging from a red chord at her waist [Are these meant to be like charms or trinkets or real holy symbols just smaller?]
4 dose of dragon powder [Is this black powder?]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 4, 2018)

Yay for Scott!

Re Tailspinner: I figure 'dragon powder' is the name Tchell used to call gun powder in her ancient scrolls of wisdom (and probably the word used for it in Tian)?

For the other bit, not sure what the difference is between a charm and a holy symbol, exactly? They're amulets passed down from her mother, holders of good luck and channels of protection from the gods. They've likely been blessed numerous times during their existence, so they are...?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> For the other bit, not sure what the difference is between a charm and a holy symbol, exactly? They're amulets passed down from her mother, holders of good luck and channels of protection from the gods. They've likely been blessed numerous times during their existence, so they are...?




The price that you have assigned to it is what confused me. A wooden holy symbol is 1 gp. A iron holy symbol is 5 gp. A silver holy symbol is 25 gp. You show 20 gp for two, so what material are these two made from?


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm now imagining Erastil's as being cut out of a flattened piece of iron (likely from an old plow?) and pure, golden tin for Shizuru, with the dragon's eyes made out of tiny flecks of jade?

So basically a "iron holy-symbol" base for both of them with the extra 10gp coming from materials and artistry?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]: Teea is ready for review! Here




Equipment
Small holy symbols of Erastil and Shizuru hanging from a red chord at her waist (20gp, 0#)
Short utility knife on left hip (2gp, 1#)
Basket (4sp, 1#)
10 Paper cartridge (60gp, -)
leather armor (10gp, 15#)
musket (0gp, 9#)
Belt pouch (1gp, 0.5#
short sword (10gp, 2#)
Belt pouch (1gp, 0.5#)
Gunsmithing kit (15gp, 2#)
Powder horn (3gp, 1#)
4 dose of dragon powder (4gp, 0#)
Cash (173gp, 6sp)
Total (300gp, 32#)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2018)

Binder Fred... I really like it.  It gives both characters some motivation while expanding on the world around them.  I'll finish up my character this weekend and make a final decision on whether he'll be a straight up defensive or offensive style fighter.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2018)

I think my Rogue is ready for review. The background is weak, I'll try to fill it out some.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2018)

*Mei Ying*
_Neutral Good Human (Tian) Arcanist 1_

[sblock=Background]Mei Ying is Tian-Shu, from the Successor State known as Po Li. She grew up the daughter of an honored family, and one day she might have had high station in Changdo, the capital. Mei chose a different path, however. Like everyone in Po Li, she was raised to revere the Eternal Emperor and await his return. Through the Emperor, it was taught, the spirit of the first emperor Lung Wa entered the world again to continue his exalted rule; both man and god in one.

And yet, there were oddities in the lesson, and the priests of the Oracular Council had no time nor inclination to satisfy questions. She was advised simply to meditate on truth, until it made sense. The harder she looked though, the less it did. 

So Mei turned to the teachings of other lands for guidance. Po Li was rather insular however and scribes and scholars there seldom concerned themselves with heretical knowledge of barbarians. Mei-Ying therefore traveled in Tian Xia and came to Hwanggot, a smaller country by the sea who's inhabitants welcomed outsiders with far more aplomb. As such, not only was Mei accepted, but foreign traders and emissaries from across the sea. What they had to say astonished the young scholar.

Lung Wa, they claimed was not the only, nor even the first, mortal to achieve the status of immortal and divine. There was a contest, in fact, set by the heathen gods, that could award a mortal those gifts, though few in all history ever had done so. More interestingly though, Mei learned about the ancient empire of Thassilon, and the strange immortality its rulers were said to have had.

A bizarre contest created by gods, she had no way to understand. Simply put, no one knew but the ones who were now gods, and they weren't telling. But the ancients of Thassilon had been on a path to something amazing. They hadn't quite succeeded, it seemed, but perhaps she could learn from what was left behind. Perhaps in the old imprints of their work, the answer to the question of Lung Wa could be found.

It all came together when a merchant had news that at least one ancient Thassilonian had turned up ALIVE after all this time, and caused trouble! Defeated, yes, but the idea of fresh new sites, and the chance to study 'Old' Thassilon not in ruins but in the present day...even if only in a small way...was too great to miss. Mei Ying spent almost all her personal fortunes obtaining passage across the sea; a long and dangerous journey undertaken against the wishes of her family on account of her relative youth and inexperience.

Mei Ying would not be stopped though, as stubbornly faithful in this course as her family was towards the Oracular Council's proclamations. She would learn the steps that led one from mortal to more than mortal...or she would embrace that same mortality.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Tokens: Attributes, Class and Feats

Str 9 (-1)
Dex 16 (10)
Con 14 (5)
Int 18 (10) +2 racial
Wis 12 (2)
Cha 16 (10)

BAB 0
AC 13
Hit points: 8
Fort +2 Ref +3 Will +3
Init +3
Spd 30

*Race*
Human subtype
+2 Intelligence
Bonus feat
Bonus skill point
Favored: Arcanist
1 - +1 Skill Point

*Class*
Arcanist
Cantrips
Arcane Reservoir: 4/4
Arcanist Exploits
- Consume Item (replenish reservoir from scrolls/potions)
- Quick Study (1 AR to swap prepped spell with another of equal or lesser level)
- Flame Arc (1 AR to do 1d6+3 fire dmg in 30' line, Ref save DC 14 for 1/2)
Consume Spells (spend spell slots to regain (spell lvl) Reservoir points as mv action)

*Traits*
- Intrigued by Thassilon (gain Thassilonian language, bonus ranks towards Knowledge: Arcana, History, Linguistics, UMD)
- Spell Duel Prodigy (+2 to ID and counter)

*Feats*
B Extra Exploit: Quick Study
1 Extra Exploit: Flame Arc

*Skills *8
Appraise +8 (1 rnk)
Craft: Alchemy +8 (1 rnk)
Knowledge: Arcana +8 (1 rnk)
Knowledge: History +9 (2 rnks)
Knowledge: Religion +8 (1 rnk)
Linguistics +8 (1 rnk)
Spellcraft +8 (1 rnk)
Use Magic Device +7 (1 rnk)

*Languages*: Common, Tianese, Thassalonian, Draconic, Elvish, Celestial

*Spellcasting *Arcanist CL 1 (conc +, vs SR +1), Base DC 14)
1 - 3/3
*
Spells Prepared*
0 - Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Jolt
1 - Mage Armor, Windy Escape

*Spellbook*
0 - All sorc/wiz
1 - Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Burning Disarm, Color Spray, Floating Disk, Monkey Fish, Windy Escape[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
*Cash*: 4gp

*Weapons*
Light Crossbow, +3 atk, 1d8 dmg, 19-20/x2, 80', 35gp, 4lbs
20 bolts, 2gp, 2lbs
Dagger, -1 atk, 1d4-1, 19-20x2, 10', 2gp, 1lb

*Armor*
Traveler's clothing (Tian style)

*Gear*
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Belt pouch, 1gp, 1/2lb
Scroll case, 1gp, 1/2lb
Journal, 10gp, 1lb
Ink vial, 8gp
Inkpens (5), 5sp
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
Sunrod (2), 4gp, 2lbs
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1), 50gp, 1lb[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 6, 2018)

*@Deuce Traveler:* Plus, depending on the way we leave it she may get a Bilbo Baggins return when she gets back from her adventures 

By the way, don't know if you saw in her inventory, but as she's a minor could we say Teea's finances are in Michael's hands? I'm thinking that's quite literal, actually, with her fortune taking the form of a small, wood-inlaid casket filled with Tian coins (168 gp in value, to be exact (3#, 4 with the casket))?


If that's alright, TS, I also decided to add the "battered" quality to her gusmithing kit (like her musket), as it makes sense? Can be upgraded to MW with the usual cost (50 gp, same as a regular MW toolkit).


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 6, 2018)

Quite curious to find out how our Oracle, Alchemist and Rogue connect to the rest of the setting? <doki doki, >

Teea might have gone to a certain someone for help crafting dragon powder, deciphering tian scrolls, dealing with her parent's passing or digging up mementos from the remains of the house? Or Aunt Mihr (or her nefarious husband) might have approached you to get rid of someone, only for you to find out that that someone was a little girl...? Something else?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2018)

We can that Mei was originally passing through the town on her way elsewhere, when she discovered a bit of Tian history there and decided to stay for a little while. She's in no particular hurry after all. If Teea asked for help, particularly with deciphering scrolls, Mei Ying would have been happy to. Dragon powder was never her specific area of knowledge, but she's smart enough to know a little...maybe enough to give Teea a leg up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2018)

Tailspinner, here is what I have thus far, more to come .. .. ..  [sblock=Mad jeenyuss' lab: {{{TOP SECRET!! KEEP OUT!!!}}} work in progress] 
Everyone gets three character tokens (henceforth tokens) to spend on any of the following when creating your character.  
Professor Randolf Smarz - Mycologist   Ability Scores:  
1 token: 36 point buy ..... 

STR -12 +1 [2 pt] ..... 
DEX - 15* +2 [7 pt] ..... 
CON - 12 +1 [2 pt] ..... 
INT - 16* +3 [10 pt] +2 [race] to 18 +4 ..... 
WIS - 16* +3 [10 pt] ..... 
CHA - 14* +2 [5 pt]  

Race: Half-Elves

Standard traits
 Age: 30 
 Height: 6' 2"  
Weight: 160 lbs  

Defenses: 
immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects. 

Feat and skills:
Skill Focus as a bonus feat at 1st level. 
+2 racial bonus on Perception 

Senses: 
*Low-Light Vision 

*Other: 
count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race; 
two favored classes at first level and gain +1 hit point or +1 skill point 

 Class: 
Alchemist  
 - bab +0; Fort, Refl +2; Will +0;  Alchemy, bomb 1d6, brew potion, mutagen, throw anything 
 - Extracts: 1st: 1 

 Feats:  Character level 1: EXTRA BOMBS ! ! !   

 Step 5—Buy Equipment: 
A. Free: Standard equipment from Player's Handbook. 
B. 1 token: Include equipment from other Paizo books. 

 Step 6-Other Stuff: 
A. All players need to select one campaign trait from the Player's Guide. .....
1. Time Lost 
[sblock] You’ve always felt separated from the era into which you were born. You might be suffering from missing time—whether a few hours, a few weeks, or even several months—for which you have no memories. You might instead receive brief visions of friends or enemies much older or younger than their actual age. You’ve long since grown used to this strange condition, but have not yet determined why you suffer from it. Your GM will be provided with additional information about this trait’s strange nature in the third adventure of Return of the Runelords.

  You have a knack for knowing when to act a few instants in advance and gain a *+2 trait bonus on Initiative checks*.  Once per adventure as an immediate action, you may use your strange link to the flow of time to force the GM to reroll a single d20 roll. You must declare the use of this ability immediately after the GM rolls the d20, but you can choose to do so after learning the results of the roll.          [/sblock]  ..... 

2. Lost time: 
was experimenting with a potion given to him by a new client to identify, only to discover it was cursed to activate upon divination magic of any sort: time freeze, teleportation and forget magics were cast upon it to cause the victim to forget where they are from, to be transported to a specific city and to put them in a suspended state for an unknown time. 

 He woke in a wizard's school assembly hall, in a town of no idea and body frozen in time. The wizards did what they could do, but nothing worked, so when he spontaneously awoke 6 months later, he restarted with a new life with his alchemy skills, teaching.  His knowledge of fungi and their use as reagent made him popular, despite his youthful age, however after a couple of years of life in academia, his wanderlust kicked in and the need to explore the fauna and mycology of this new land got him to  point of needing a sabbatical. 

With journal and travel gear in hand he settled on Rodrick's cove with an assistant from the academy to act as messenger and research assistant. There was supposedly a coastal algae that was to be used in a special tattoo ink for inducing a spell into one's skin .. .. ..  

suggestion to @_*Tailspinner*_: The new client was actually the intended target of the curse, but he, the client, suspected something was amiss. 

 B. All players need to select a second trait from any Paizo books.   

C. Max gold for your class. 3d6 × 10 gp  In addition, each character begins play with an outfit worth 10 gp or less. [/sblock] 

Skill points: 4+4/lv+1/ lv [fav class] 


```
Skill                 ranks  attrib  race  magic  other  class  total 
[URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/appraise"][COLOR=red]Appraise[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Int)         +1     +4     +0     +0     +0     +4     +9 [/COLOR] [URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/craft"][COLOR=red]
Craft[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (any) (Int)      +1     +4     +x     +0     +0     +4     +9 [alchemy] 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/disable-device"][COLOR=red]Disable Device[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Dex)   [COLOR=#ff0000]+0 [/COLOR]   +2     +0     +0     +0     +4     +7 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/fly"][COLOR=red]Fly[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Dex)              +0     +2     +0     +0     +0     +4     +x [/COLOR] [URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/heal"][COLOR=red]
Heal[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Wis)             [COLOR=#ff0000]+1[/COLOR]     +3     +0     +0    +0      +4     +7 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/knowledge"][COLOR=red]Knowledge[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red]  (Int)       +1     +4     +0     +0     +3     +4     +11 (arcana) [feat] 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/knowledge"][COLOR=red]Knowledge[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red]  (Int)       +1     +4     +0     +0     +      +4     +9 (nature) 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/perception"][COLOR=red]Perception[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Wis)       +1     +3     +2     +0     +0     +4     +10 [keen senses] 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/profession"][COLOR=red]Profession[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Wis)       +1     +3     +0     +0     +0     +4     +8 (apothecary ) 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/sleight-of-hand"][COLOR=red]Sleight of Hand[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Dex)  [COLOR=#ff0000]+0[/COLOR]     +3     +0     +0     +0     +4     +7 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/spellcraft"][COLOR=red]Spellcraft[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Int)       +1     +4     +0     +0     +0     +4     +9 
[/COLOR][URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/survival"][COLOR=red]Survival[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Wis)         +1     +3     +0     +0     +0     +4     +7 [/COLOR] [URL="https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/use-magic-device"][COLOR=red]
Use Magic Device[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=red] (Cha) +1     +2     +0     +0     +0     +4     +7 [/COLOR] 

10 used available :  9+?
```
2 [lv 2] +4 [int]
Formula book:

Body Capacitance Store electricity attacks used against you and release the energy as a touch attack.
Cure Light Wounds Cures 1d8 damage + 1/level (max +5).
Firebelly A magical fire warms your belly, granting you fire resistance 5 and as a standard action, you can breathe a 15-foot cone of flame that deals 1d4 fire damage (Ref half, SR applies).
Targeted Bomb Admixture Empowers bombs you throw to deal more damage to a single creature
Tears to Wine This spell turns nonmagic liquids—including spoiled, rotten,  diseased, poisonous, or otherwise contaminated drinks, tears, seawater,  and similar fluids—into mead or wine of average quality
True Strike +20 on your next attack roll.

 [sblock=extract list]  
Adhesive Spittle  you spit a   tanglefoot bag at a creature.
Adjuring Step You can move slowly and safely and still cast spells, until you move quickly, make an attack, or cast a harmful spell.
Ant Haul Triples carrying capacity of a creature.
Anticipate Peril Target gains a bonus on one initiative check.
Blend Gain a bonus to Stealth and make checks without cover or concealment. Elf only
Blurred Movement As blur, but only while you are moving.
Body Capacitance Store electricity attacks used against you and release the energy as a touch attack.
Bomber’s Eye  Increases thrown weapon range; +1 attack.
Bouncy Body  The target’s flesh becomes flexible and rubbery.
Comprehend Languages  You understand all spoken and written languages.
Crafter’s Fortune  Subject gains +5 on next Craft check.
Cure Light Wounds Cures 1d8 damage + 1/level (max +5). 
Detect Metal  You detect any metal objects or creatures within a 60-foot cone. 
Detect Secret Doors Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft. 
Detect Undead Reveals undead within 60 ft. 
Disguise Self Changes your appearance. 
Endure Elements Exist comfortably in hot or cold regions. 
Enlarge Person  Humanoid creature doubles in size 
Expeditious Retreat Your base speed increases by 30 ft 
Fabricate Disguise Create a disguise in an instant. 
Firebelly A magical fire warms your belly, granting you fire resistance 5 and as a standard action, you can breathe a 15-foot cone of flame that deals 1d4 fire damage (Ref half, SR applies). 
Fool’s Gold Those who possess gold pieces you have cast this spell on are more vulnerable to your magics. 
Heightened Awareness Your recall and ability to process information improve.
Illusion of Calm You appear to be standing still, even when you take some actions.
Identify Gives +10 bonus to identify magic items.
Invisibility Alarm As alarm, but reacting only to invisible creatures.
Jump Subject gets bonus on Acrobatics checks.
Keen Senses Gain +2 Perception and low-light vision.
Linebreaker Gain +20 foot bonus to speed when charging and a +2 bonus to bull rush or overrun.
Long Arm Your arms lengthen, giving you extra reach.
Longshot Grants a +10-foot bonus to the range increment for any ranged weapon fired.
Monkey Fish Gain a climb speed and a swim speed of 10 ft. for a time.
Negate Aroma Subject cannot be tracked by scent
Obscure Poison Make it harder to detect a poison or a venomous creature.
Phantom Blood Gain temporary hp if Con loss would knock you out or kill you
Polypurpose Panacea Gain a relaxing or entertaining effect.
Recharge Innate Magic Regain one use of all 0 and 1st-level spell-like abilities of a racial trait.
Reduce Person Humanoid creature halves in size.
See Alignment Pick an alignment; in your sight, creatures and items with that alignment emit a ghostly radiance.
Shield ]Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Shock Shield A shield of force protects you until you dismiss it in an explosion of electricity
Stone Fist ]Your unarmed strikes are lethal.
Targeted Bomb Admixture Empowers bombs you throw to deal more damage to a single creature
Tears to Wine This spell turns nonmagic liquids—including spoiled, rotten,  diseased, poisonous, or otherwise contaminated drinks, tears, seawater,  and similar fluids—into mead or wine of average quality
Touch of the Sea Swim speed becomes 30 ft.
True Strike +20 on your next attack roll.
Vocal Alteration Disguise target’s voice.
Wizened Appearance Make a target appear as an older version of itself.
Youthful Appearance Target appears younger.  [/sblock]    .

 [sblock= feat wish list]
 point blank shot 
-  Far shot 
 associate with wizard's guild - looking for rare algae or mushroom needed to make magical tattoo ink
- guild partner 
 Alertness 
Cat's fall 
 eagle-eyes keen senses from half elf

splash wpnmastery 
ricochet splash wpn 
 prodigy
magical aptitude 
 field repair 
point blank shotdirect hits only 



 eagle-eyedrequires 3 ranks in perception
dilettante requires 2 ranks in 5 knowledge skills
xenoglossy requires 3 ranks in liguistics
 splintering weapon requires BAB +1
 remote bomb requires delayed bomb discovery - 2nd lvl
 Master Alchemist requires 5 ranks in craft alchemy
 inspired alchemy Ability to create 2nd-level extracts
implant bomb requires heal 5 ranks; discovery: delayed bomb .  [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, I have not really had any deep thoughts on what Shendra is doing in Roderick's Cove that might bring her into contact with others. I mean my first thought was that she would probably use her healing magic to pay her way while in town but that does not necessarily bring her into contact with any of the other characters. Unless perhaps Teea has a mishap with her dragonpowder at some point. I will try and think on it some more.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 7, 2018)

Sure, that could work. I'm thinking nothing major though? A bang in the night, Shendra goes to investigate and finds Teea sitting in the middle of scattered gun pieces and a shattered mortar, sucking her hand? Then they get to talking

Or, if you prefer something more serious, maybe Teea was trapped under debris after the cache collapsed during that fateful rain storm?

Maybe again, Shendra could be the town's fortune teller? Certainly a lot of changes in Teea's life right now, so she might be a semi-regular customer -- especially after the link created by the "bang" incident above?

Let me know what you prefer


*@Shayuri: *How about Mei Ying stayed several month with Teea and her family last winter (three, four months?), then went to investigate some rumors of thassilon elsewhere with promises to come back when the road took her 'round this way again? When she did come back (last week?) the house is gone and Teea is living with her uncle...

(Trying to work-in the disaster and an extended stay at the same time, since I like both  )

What do you think?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2018)

I could see Mei Ying having stayed for a time in Roderick's Cove, having taken an interest in the strange story of Teea and her find. Then she moves on, does some investigating and comes back.

Or, she could have just been in town still when the 'disaster' took place.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2018)

I think the minor connection would be fine. Teea has a mishap while experimenting with dragonpowder and Shendra arrives on the scene and tends her wounds. The fact that Teea is a bit younger could trigger Shendra's instincts to look after her (even though her own daughter would still be in the six to eight range). 

With Mei Ying I am thinking that the connection could rely on a generous reading of Shendra's Whispered Glimpses ability: the arcanist is interested in the Thassilonians and the Runelords and as such Shendra received some particularly strong intuitions about her and her interests. Shendra then used her tremendous people skills to make a favourable impression on Mei and they struck up a casual friendship. For Mei's part perhaps she has a feeling there is something she ought to recognize about Shendra as well, whether it is her Azlanti appearance, much stronger than the echoes seen in native Varisians and Shoanti, or her actual resemblance to a Runelord.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 8, 2018)

'Minor' and 'major' were referring to the severity of Teea's injuries. 

What did you think of the fortune teller idea? It's a great way to influence people 


*@Shayuri:* Sure, I'm open for both options. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2018)

I think I'd prefer if Mei was around for the disaster. Makes things easier to integrate, and I'm not sure offhand why she'd come back if she felt matters in Roderick's Cove were handled to her satisfaction. This way she can be a relatively recent arrival, and eager to get going on her journey.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2018)

oik! I am running out of time for lunch! here is a rough entry for some more history. The inter webs ate the last time I posted it:

father: fire elementalist that tried to use nature magic to run like a wolf and got stuck in that form

Mother: air elementalist, human, who tried to help him, run an apothecary and give birth. too much for her and died giving birth. . . . .

Father, now with paws instead of hands teaches son how to be an alchemist in hopes of finding a different way of returning his half elf body.

Some years later, a werewolf did some killing and locals blamed his father, who had to flee leaving his son at age 23. 

detect magic mishap happened at age 25; was with wizard's guild until 27; searching local flora in Roderick's cove until age 29.


so this is what I was thinking. what do you all think?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 8, 2018)

I do not think fortune teller really fits well with my mental picture of her, unfortunately. She wants to project "sophisticated courtier" more than nomadic mystic.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 8, 2018)

There's ways to do both (exclusive noblewoman dilettante), but ok

Hm. So did Shendra mention something that grabbed Teea's interest during their one midnight conversation? What have her days been filled with during her month (months?) in Roderick Cove (before or after the conversation)? Does she help the poor? 

(Looking for some reason for the both of them to care or interact)


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 9, 2018)

*@Shayuri:* Ah, Just to note that the disaster happened far enough in her past for Teea to have grieved, the matter with her aunt to arise and her to have settled-in with her uncle (i.e. at least a few weeks?). Mei Ying should also, ideally, to my mind, have been there long enough *before* the disaster to have forged a bond with Teea and her family - since that's sort of the point? (Also at least a few weeks, months even better?)

So 'recent arrival' doesn't seem to quite fit with the rest? Maybe Mei Ying came to Roderick Cove for the Tian connection, stayed for the winter, and only found evidence of a possible _Thassilonean_ connection on her expedition out of town, prompting her to return unexpectedly?

Or did you mean that 'relatively recent', _really_ relative?

(Also, also, maybe some of the other PCs could have been in on that short expedition?)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmm, how long ago are you thinking? A few weeks is quite doable. A year or more...less so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2018)

oik! I am running out of time for lunch! here is a rough entry for some more history. The inter webs ate the last time I posted it:

father: fire elementalist that tried to use nature magic to run like a wolf and got stuck in that form

Mother: air elementalist, human, who tried to help him, run an apothecary and give birth. too much for her and died giving birth. . . . .

Father, now with paws instead of hands teaches son how to be an alchemist in hopes of finding a different way of returning his half elf body.

Some years later, a werewolf did some killing and locals blamed his father, who had to flee leaving his son at age 23. 

detect magic mishap happened at age 25; was with wizard's guild until 27; searching local flora in Roderick's cove until age 29.


so this is what I was thinking. what do you all think?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 9, 2018)

Nah, Shendra is pretty cagey about who she is and where she comes from with most people. I do not think it is necessary that they know each other much beyond having met, as long as also have mutual friends in other party members. She also does not generally heal for free, just Teea got lucky with providence and being young. Kids are her soft spot, so insofar as a child is poor she will heal them for little to nothing at all.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 9, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm, how long ago are you thinking?



See my post above for estimates, but basically:

- Couple of months staying with the family, building bonds (wintering, polishing her varisian, waiting for the roads to dry out after spring melt, etc)

- That’s of course when the disaster happened 

- A few weeks since then...

Say a little past 3 months all told?


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 9, 2018)

*@Kaodi:* ok, we’ll leave it at “Sad woman who lost a child” then


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 9, 2018)

First passes:

Scotley:
Height
Weight
Favored: Rogue {You need to choose your favored class bonus}
MW Thieves' Tools {are 2# instead of 1#)
 
Shayuri:
Age
Height
Weight
Spell Duel Prodigy [Source?]
Arcane Reservoir: 3/4
Cash (3gp, 5sp)
 
Kaodi:
Age
Height
Weight
Irrepressible [Source?]
Explorer's Outfit weight is 0 for encumbrance.
Cash (88gp, 8sp, 8cp)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2018)

Spell Duel Prodigy is from Bastards of Golarion

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/regional-traits/spell-duel-prodigy-regional/


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 9, 2018)

Shendra's own age is about 28 (was thinking 27-29). I have no idea how apparently "old" Sorshen's body is though. Likewise I do not know how tall and heavy she is. But, I suppose for the sake of argument, we could go with 5'9" and 120 lbs. Anyway Irrespresible can be found on the PRD here http://aonprd.com/Traits.aspx?Type=Basic (Faith), and it is listed as from Quests and Campaigns. I know that is a little outside of normal sourcebooks but it just seemed so absolutely perfect to the circumstances of her death being caused by a powerful enchantment. How did you get 88gp left though? Oracles only start with... OMG I was only using average gold. Also I did not realize that worn clothes did not count towards encumbrance, so thanks for that. Maybe I should consider spending that windfall on the 30 gp courtier outfit and the accompanying 50 gp of jewelery.

Edit: That is probably what she would be looking to get a bargain on at the fair, actually.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 10, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> what do you all think?



Nicely fairy tail-ish, Scott  <thumbs up>

My only regret is that it happened somewhere far away instead of where Teea can be aware of it... Maybe it all *did* happen in Roderick Cove and Randolf just teleported back at the end of his stay with the wizards when <something> broke the potion's banishment spell? (A kiss from a maiden )


Where does Randolf stay in town by the way? (For some reason I'm seeing a crumbling, overgrown tower in the woods with a newly-painted red wall and a merrily-smoking chimney  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2018)

I am thinking teleport is out. foot travel was more likely, or sea travel. The guild is *somewhere* I just do not know where Tailspinner would have it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> Nicely fairy tail-ish, Scott
> 
> Where does Randolf stay in town by the way? (For some reason I'm seeing a crumbling, overgrown tower in the woods with a newly-painted red wall and a merrily-smoking chimney  )




I have not thought about that yet. Perhaps, since he is doing business for a wizard's guild, they have a store front with living quarters upstairs.

The store front would be open like 2 days a week while Roderick and the assistant would hunt algae, slimes, mushrooms and molds

the store front would sell alchemical items that he crafts in a lab in the same building. the lab and everything would be the property the guild and he and the assistant would get paid as per the rules on profesion


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 11, 2018)

Also look for "Brogan’s Apothecary" in the thread's first post. Brogan might be your business partner?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 11, 2018)

When you get a chance go ahead and move your characters over to the Rogues Gallery here.


----------



## jamesrich1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Adventure Path and debuted in August 2018. It is a continuation of the Runelords storylines from Rising of the Runelords and Shattered Star, and the first non-mythic adventure path to span player character levels 1 through 20.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 12, 2018)

Made the additions and corrections and posted her.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey, go ahead and start and don't worry about me.  I'm working 13-hour shifts supporting the post-Hurricane Michael recovery efforts.  So I'm going to try and catch-up reading posts, but I'm also damn exhausted right now.

Edit: I have no brain bytes left.  I will plan on finishing this up tomorrow, if I can get decent sleep tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2018)

my brain bytes have been in short supply from a just plain 8 hour a day job. I would hate to know what a 13 hour day would be like.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 15, 2018)

When we have all the completed character sheets in the Rogues’ Gallery we will be ready to start.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2018)

I am confused on feats. It is listed as a bonus feat in the OP, so does that mean that I get 1 feat at character level 1 plus the bonus feat?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 16, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am confused on feats. It is listed as a bonus feat in the OP, so does that mean that I get 1 feat at character level 1 plus the bonus feat?




I am not sure what OP is. All first level characters get one feat that can be anything they qualify for. Another feat if they are human that can be anything they qualify for. Lastly they could have one or more based on their class.

For your character you get the one feat that can be anything you qualify for. Your character is non-human so do not get the human feat. You get two bonus feats for being an alchemist which are Brew Potion and Throw Anything.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2018)

op = opening post

I have totally misread the build rules. Your post explains what I needed to know and I am sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> Tailspinner, here is what I have thus far, more to come .. .. ..  [sblock=Mad jeenyuss' lab: {{{TOP SECRET!! KEEP OUT!!!}}} work in progress]
> Everyone gets three character tokens (henceforth tokens) to spend on any of the following when creating your character.
> Professor Randolf Smarz - Mycologist   Ability Scores:
> 1 token: 36 point buy .....
> ...




 @_*Tailspinner*_: here is what I have thus far

I am placing what I have in the RG and doing the finishing touches on it there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Your character is non-human so do not get the human feat.




However, as a Half-Elf you do get Adaptability which gives you Skill Focus as a bonus feat.

Adaptability: Half-elves receive Skill Focus as a bonus feat at 1st level.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> When we have all the completed character sheets in the Rogues’ Gallery we will be ready to start.




Should have mine up with corrections shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> However, as a Half-Elf you do get Adaptability which gives you Skill Focus as a bonus feat.
> 
> Adaptability: Half-elves receive Skill Focus as a bonus feat at 1st level.




yup, I have that listed: Knowledge - arcana


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2018)

I just uploaded my character for view.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 22, 2018)

So are we all complete?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2018)

I should fill in Mei's background and stuff, but other than that I'm good.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2018)

I have a few mechanical bits and pieces, but otherwise, yes.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Almost ready to start. I will let you know when we do.

Here are some sheet corrections:

Binder Fred

Character Weight?
Craft {alchemy} +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Int) class skill


Deuce Traveler

Fighter Archetype is free, so you still have a token to spend if you wish
Greatsword: Damage: 2d6+7 (damage for 2-H weapon is Str mod x 1.5)
Feat: Shield of Swings has a prerequisite of Power Attack
Cash: 169gp (started with max gold of 300gp)


Scott DeWar

Character Alignment?
Character Languages?
Check Skills; I get the following:
Appraise +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Craft {alchemy} +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Heal +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +3 Wis)
Knowledge {arcana} +11 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int, +3 feat)
Knowledge {nature} +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Perception +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +3 Wis, +2 race)
Spellcraft +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Survival +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +3 Wis)
Use Magic Device +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha)


Shayuri

Character Age?
Character Height?
Character Weight?
Arcane Reservoir: 3/4
Cash (3gp, 5sp)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2018)

Oops, fixed.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 24, 2018)

Corrected, thanks!

Oh and 71 pounds, I think


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Almost ready to start. I will let you know when we do.
> 
> Here are some sheet corrections:
> 
> ...



I will have the corrections very soon!

Edit: Fixed


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2018)

Binder Fred: I show Teea with 3 languages but she should have only 2 (Common for being human plus one for Int of 12).

Scott DeWar: The skills are still off. You show a class bonus of +4 instead of the correct +3. Randolf gets a total of 6 languages (Common and Elven for being Half-Elf plus four for Int of 18).

Shayuri: I show Mei with 6 languages but she should have 7 (Common for being human plus four for Int of 18, plus one for Linguistics, plus Thassilonian as a bonus language).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2018)

Ah, I might have forgotten Thassilonian was bonus. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2018)

In case you missed it, the game is live here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2018)

I am sorry, I was at work and was rushing myself.

edit: All correct


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 25, 2018)

Remains from before I switched her stats around, I think. 

Hm, can we maybe say that she knows "a few words of Celestial" from religious ceremonies?

Teea's first post up in the IC!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am sorry, I was at work and was rushing myself.
> 
> edit: All correct




Almost there. Your skill totals are all high by one. Fix that and you should be good to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2018)

Binder Fred said:


> Hm, can we maybe say that she knows "a few words of Celestial" from religious ceremonies?




Sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Almost there. Your skill totals are all high by one. Fix that and you should be good to go.



I thought I fixed that!!!

Strange, I thought I had fixed it last night, but the numbers were still the same. Well, I have it fixed now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2018)

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]


Deuce Traveler:

Fighter Archetype is free, so you still have a token to spend if you wish
Greatsword: Damage: 2d6+7 (damage for 2-H weapon is Str mod x 1.5)
Feat: Shield of Swings has a prerequisite of Power Attack
Cash: 169gp (started with max gold of 300gp)


Both:

The game thread is here.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 30, 2018)

Sorry for the delay.  Working it now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 6, 2018)

Sorry. I have been in the hospital for the past week. I am not sure when I will be back to normal. I still plan on running this game. So I am placing it on hold for now.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 6, 2018)

Considering the pace of the game, let's continue bantering until TS gets back?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Sorry. I have been in the hospital for the past week. I am not sure when I will be back to normal. I still plan on running this game. So I am placing it on hold for now.




Hope you are on the mend soon. I'll be here whenever you are up to running. Banter away BF.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2018)

I am Groot.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 7, 2018)

A proud young girl just thrust a newly-minted paper cartridge in your face, Groot. What do you do?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2018)

I am Groot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2018)

Tailspinner said:


> Sorry. I have been in the hospital for the past week. I am not sure when I will be back to normal. I still plan on running this game. So I am placing it on hold for now.




Update: Out of the hospital. Recovering at home. Slowly getting better. I hope to be back at it in a few weeks. I will let everyone know when we are ready to start back up.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2018)

<thumbs up> Hang in there


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for checking back in. Get better, ya heah?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2018)

So [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], did you have a good thanksgiving?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2018)

Scott DeWar said:


> So [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], did you have a good thanksgiving?




Thanksgiving was good. I am ready to start back up. So everyone please head over to the IC thread.


 [MENTION=63746]Binder Fred[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2018)

*mosey mosey mosey mosey mosey .. .. ..*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2018)

Excellent, heading over now.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 18, 2018)

Welcome back <thumbs up>


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2018)

I am dealing with pain. I lost my pain meds of one type, and ran out of the other. waiting for VA to fill them.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2018)

Gah, I'm sorry to hear it, man. I hope they get it to you quickly!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2018)

its gabapentin, and it is slow to build up. blech.

also:

I will be AFK probably Saturday to Tuesday.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm going to be very busy with holiday stuff for about a week. Will try to check in, but expect minimal posting from me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh, we're starting again? Cool!


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 29, 2018)

When are we looking to get this thing going in earnest again?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 29, 2018)

I was hoping that, even with the holiday, everyone would have posted by now.
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] we are awaiting a post from you in the IC thread.
I will wait a little longer and then move things along.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry, I had lost my pain management medication, and have not fully recovered.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 5, 2019)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]

The IC thread needs your attention!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2019)

Gotcha. Got back from vacation, had to catch up with the missing pieces of my life.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 10, 2019)

[MENTION=63746]Binder Fred[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]

Starting next week I will be doing three updates a week. Monday evening, Wednesday evening and Friday evening.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2019)

Sounds good. I should be able to follow on Tuesday, Thursday and at some point over the weekend.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2019)

I got to say, TS: That was... not very interactive?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Binder Fred said:


> I got to say, TS: That was... not very interactive?




Sorry, just trying to move things along. I will endeavor to be more interactive in the future.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah, I can totally feel you there. Pacing is not easy sometimes

... maybe meta game a bit when/if this comes up again? (« Conclude your post by bringing your PC back to the circle ») Or split up the scene differently? (ghost + « please describe your pc panicking » + return to the Circle all in the same post, then our grave keeper after the PCs reactions?)


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2019)

P.S. No reaction to Teea’s ´question’ ?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2019)

Binder Fred said:


> P.S. No reaction to Teea’s ´question’ ?




The only “Spoken” text from Teea is: "A ghost just appeared in the Circle and I ripped my dress running away,"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2019)

The questions buzzing around that statement would then be: « Did you know about this? »,  « What do you think about this incredible event?» and « Does it have anything to do with this supper of yours? ». 

That sort of thing


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry for the absence. Crazy things happening in RL, but I should be back on track now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2019)

Post anything else you want to the IC thread. Monday night or Tuesday morning I will resolve things and move us on to the next day, unless there are any objections.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2019)

I think you can guess that I was wrong in thinking I can play a game of d and d. I didn't really get to start. I am sorry but I am doing what you probably already done and remmoved my character.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 2, 2019)

And I'm back (sort of). Apologies to all: I was in the field for near three weeks; We had internet the whole time, sure, but imagine my surprise when I found out the first day that ENWorld was one of the blocked sites for some reason (along with Youtube and all the high-bandwidth sites, which I did know about beforehand)!

I've put in a request to have the ban re-evaluated, so... Maybe?

Sorry about this, folks


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 2, 2019)

I was wondering. Teea fired her gun last round.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2019)

Taking the family on a little Spring Break trip tomorrow, so I don't expect to post much until late next week. Please NPC Teodor as needed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sorry for the delay. I will have a post up later this week.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2019)

Also sorry, also posting, hehe


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 11, 2019)

So is anything going on...?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2019)

I am still waiting on a reflex saving throw from [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] for Mei Ying. But I will move things along soon one way or another.


----------



## Kaodi (May 15, 2019)

What is going on in this game? In the last month only three of six people have posted. I really like my character, but refreshing multiple times a day to see nothing is getting old.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 24, 2019)

I am out of town until Tuesday. I will try to post something Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Kaodi (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2019)

Life has been very chaotic for me of late. I hope to post regularly now. Eager to see this game continue.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2019)

If you continue this adventure and have a missing player, I could jump in. With 36 point buy, a monk could be easily done. What kind of archetypes are allowed? I can fill whatever role you need.

Or be a bard for all the roles


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> If you continue this adventure and have a missing player, I could jump in. With 36 point buy, a monk could be easily done. What kind of archetypes are allowed? I can fill whatever role you need.
> 
> Or be a bard for all the roles




Thank you for your interest. Should we decide to open up recruitment I will remember this. However, it is not really up to me, it is up to the current players whether we decide to recruit.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 10, 2019)

If he wants to play I wonder whether a stop-gap solution might be to let Neurotic loosely control Teea for the time being. Binder Fred has not had any activity since March 2nd, and that post said something about being in the field with EN World being blocked, so I wonder if that happened to him again. 

Shayuri also has not posted since April 20th, but her profile saw activity on June 5th so I wonder if she will be back soon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2019)

Fine with me. [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], are you interested in running Teea for now? [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] are you still around?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 13, 2019)

Tailspinner said:


> Fine with me. [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], are you interested in running Teea for now? [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] are you still around?




Sure. Give me a day to get to know her. If it becomes permanent, I might ask for few changes with your permission - same character concept and everything but maybe spell or feat selection - but there is time for that.

Thanks


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 13, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> If it becomes permanent...




No, you will get to create your own character. I honestly expect Binder Fred to return. It is just difficult to feasibly add another character at the moment.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2019)

I notice from your first post that human male is endangered species in the Cove - all functions from captain of the watch to boatyard and merchants are lead by females. there are important males, halfling apothecary, half-elf priest etc...but no humans 

Also, questions:
1. there are mentions of previous events - lab explosion etc...is that just background or you're continuing something?
2. dwarf (or oread) druid as character? Still looking for options, I never played one not even in AD&D (yes, I'm old)  - what kind of animals are possible as companions (although I'm thinking domain or herbalism would be better, companions are pain to run, extra set of rules and die too easily)
3. How old is Elf gravekeeper? I'm thinking 200 years old dwarf and an elf may have something in common from way back - such as she helped him in the city (somewhere) and he helped her here. He would also be busy looking into everything around the cove and would miss the beginning in the town itself


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 16, 2019)

The priest of Pharasma at The Lady's Chapel, Desil Marphan, is a male human. Thevin Knodston who runs the Creekside Tavern and Inn with his sister is a male human. Halder Makrosh who runs The Circle is a male human as is Bimmer “Possum” Coots. Malford Pelson who runs Pelson’s Cuts is a male human. Unli Jevers from the The Rampant Reefclaw is a male human. Skati Wolson who is the assistant to Elbrena Skodgers at the Boatyard is a male human.

1. Just background.

2. From the Player's Guide: Animal Companions: The following animals are found throughout Varisia and make thematically appropriate animal companions. From the Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook: alligator, badger (and wolverine), bear, bird, boar, small cat (particularly firepelt cougar), dog, horse, pony, constrictor snake (particularly nightbelly boa), viper, and wolf. Good choices from Pathfinder RPG Ultimate Wilderness include cattle, falcon, giant frilled lizard, giant porcupine, giant salamander, giant skunk, grizzly bear, moose, and saber-toothed cat. Any plant or vermin companion detailed in Ultimate Wilderness could be appropriate as well.

3. About 160.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm ready to take over the gunslinger - how do I use those maps?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2019)

You move your token, then press enter and a new url should be generated. You then post the new link in your post.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 19, 2019)

Test

Having some trouble with my internet at home. I hope to post an update soon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry for the long delay. I flew to Maryland on Thursday. Then drove from Maryland to Oklahoma Friday through Sunday. Then upon my arrival to my hotel on Sunday got ill. I am doing better now. I will try to post an update this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry I have been out of circulation as well. Curse working for a living.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2019)

Good to have both of you back  especially if both update your respective stories


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2019)

[roll0]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2019)

Can we post outside of the initiative? Or do we wait each others turns?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2019)

Starting day after tomorrow I am going back to a three post a week schedule. About every Monday, Wednesday and Friday.

Sincerely,
The Management


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2019)

So I didn't wait until day after tomorrow... Monday's post is up. If anyone hasn't posted by Wednesday when I post the next update their character will be NPCed much like Shayuri's is now.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2019)

[roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 18, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: it says on the sheet move action, it makes no sense ti have a weapon that only fires every second round. Are you sure there isn't some gunslinger class feature that lowers the time?




My error. I updated the IC post.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 23, 2019)

Update tonight.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry for the delay. Real life has been rearing its ugly head. I hope to update tonight.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm on vacation with much reduced computer access - this is from mobile phone. I will try to keep up, but May take a day or two to make a post with rolls in it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 7, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> I believe Teea has 4 remaining shots




Actually it is 2. The relevant posts are: 120, 134, 176, 217, 256, 261, 277, 285 (these are where I posted the action).
But Binder Fred had enough starting gold to make more. Not sure why not.
So I am going to say that Teea actually made 20 instead of 10.
So 12 left including the one just loaded.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2019)

Updated the druid in RG with correct abilities


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 18, 2019)

I updated the first post of the three threads. The old sblock tags are now spoiler tags instead, FYI.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello all, sorry for the long absence. My browser of choice choked on the new format and I got very frustrated with ENWorld. It took me a bit to get over it and come back. I'm still trying to find things and figure out how it all works now, but I'm trying hard to get back up to speed and start posting again.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: how did Theodore push Teea out of the door?




Well, first there is the initiative order. Teodor went before Teea. Then there is the fact that your post, while you stated that Teea moved, shows no movement.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2019)

Tailspinner said:


> Well, first there is the initiative order. Teodor went before Teea. Then there is the fact that your post, while you stated that Teea moved, shows no movement.



Hmmm, I changed the map, I put Teea in front of the door where Theo is now...and copied new link into the post. Check the link under Actions Move


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2019)

You check the link. It is the same one the Kaodi posted.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2019)

Then there was some mistake on my part or lack of refresh. I wouldn't post the link if I didn't change the map. But no matter, I moved for clear line of sight to the cochroach. It is dead so everything is fine. I'll check next time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2019)

I always preview my post and test the link to verify that it is correct.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2019)

Tailspinner said:


> I always preview my post and test the link to verify that it is correct.



I preview the post or edit it immediately after posting, but I saw the map in front of me, I had no reason to doubt it


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm taking a vacation next week iwth the family and may not get much posting done for a week or so. Please NPC Teodor if needed until my return.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 23, 2019)

So, done with the bedroom and going back to the room with the skeletal, ghost-like humanoid?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 23, 2019)

I thought they were invisible. Or did they just turn invisible?

The answer is yes, I think, in any case.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2019)

Might as well close up everything on the floor with that last room, just in case.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2019)

Makes sense.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 21, 2019)

Update coming soon.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 2, 2019)

@Neurotic Are you going to roll your initiative? You finally have the opportunity to play your own character.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2019)

Ah! I didn't realize it, I just saw you will roll for Teea 
"posipam se pepelom" as we would say - generally, I admit the error of my ways  Coming!!!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2019)

Things that you found in and around the house.
1. Michael found a silver locket on the front steps.
2. A moldering page that shows an "X" in the middle of some woods and the letters "St. Hs."
3. A crystal stopper.
4. 9 bars of gold.
5. A pair of fine silken slippers.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2019)

And the damaged painting?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 7, 2019)

I guess we need to check out that X in the woods next.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 16, 2019)

Everyone please update your character sheet to second level. As mentioned in the Rogues Gallery here post a new post with your updated sheet.  If Scott DeWar decides to return to the game then we will have 5 players. If not I have an NPC to help fill out the party. Teea and Mei will be out of the party. Let me know what you want to do with the treasure you found. We will plan to get back under way in the new year. Depending on whether it is Professor Randolf Smarz or the new NPC I have two ways to take care of the Campaign Trait that Michael has so that he can keep that trait.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 17, 2019)

Do I update too or play catch up? 

I am terribly busy at this time of the year with project plans and budget plans and end-of-year efforts to close stuff with such deadlines...so I apologize for inactivity in the last couple of weeks. In a week or so, I'll be in the clear.

Also, I corrected animal stats and removed extra tricks


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes. Everyone is level 2. That includes your character.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2019)

Hope everyone is well. I'll be out of touch for a few days over the holiday. Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 30, 2019)

Tailspinner said:


> Yes. First level, max hit points. I’ll decide before y’all are ready for second level how we will determine hit points past first.



How about this?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 1, 2020)

I updated my character.  For the treasure, I recommend selling off the bars of gold and dividing up the total amount of coin we end up with.  Let's keep the oddball items in case they have some relevance in the next part of the adventure.  If they don't help us we can always sell them all later.

We will probably need a portion of our money for another wand of cure light wounds.  It was invaluable last time.

I do want to keep the Close Allies trait for Michael, so I'm ready to modify the character sheet with whatever solution the DM can come up with.  Also, I gave max HPs for 2nd level until we get a final decision on how we should handle it.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 2, 2020)

Should Michael not have 4 feats instead of 3? 1st Level, Human Bonus, 1st and 2nd Fighter Bonus?

In any case I just added the bog standard average rounded up for Lunysh/Shendra's HP (5 for d8). But if you want to give me more than that I will not object, ; ) .


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tailspinner said:


> Everyone is second level. Please create a new post here with your updated character sheet.
> 
> For hit points use 3/4 of the die. If 3/4 is a fraction, round up on even levels and down on odd levels. So for d8 it is 6 points and for d10 it is 8 for even levels and 7 for odd levels.




Hit point answer above.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 2, 2020)

Fixed my sheet with the extra HP.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2020)

HP added. Teodor is ready.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 3, 2020)

Would one or more of you be interested in playing low level mythic game? (level 6 myth 1)? I am in a game which lost several of its players. We're in a place where taking over existing character is easier than introducing new ones, but I'm sure the DM would be open to adjustments. Or replacement at an opportune time.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 3, 2020)

I thought about it before but the main thing that concerns me is that you guys are still the same level as when I left _years_ ago.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah, since I joined, we had one full dungeon and are now just entering the other.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2020)

The pace of the game has been slowwwww. We started with two GM's because neither of us quite had enough time, but the second GM's business became very successful and I've been trying to keep it going, but my own time is limited, so it will never be fast. We've lost more players which has brought things to a halt. We were getting close to leveling at least.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2020)

Made the adjustments to my character.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 12, 2020)

Does anyone remember how many of the wand charges I used, by chance? It started with 13. Also: I was just looking through some early posts and I had totally forgotten that we had six vials of holy water Audrahni gave us.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2020)

@Scotley - Check HPs (I get 18), CMB (BAB changed so this should too), CMD (BAB changed so this should too) and skills (you should have a total of 26 points including background skills).

@Deuce Traveler - You get a bonus feat at second level.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry, I've been busy the last couple of days but I'll pick my 2nd feat tonight.

Update: Took cleave.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks I'll check it out now. I'm usually not so sloppy. Too much holiday indulgence perhaps?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 20, 2020)

@Scotley - Everything looks good except Skills (you spent 10+2 instead of 11+2; 1 more adventuring skill point to go).

First Level Skill Points (11+2):
Acrobatics
Appraise
Bluff
Climb
Diplomacy
Disable Device
Knowledge (dungeoneering)
Knowledge (local)
Linguistics
Perception
Sense Motive
Sleight of Hand
Stealth

Second Level Skill Points (10+2):
Acrobatics
Bluff
Craft (traps)
Diplomacy
Disable Device
Escape Artist
Knowledge (history)
Perception
Sense Motive
Sleight of Hand
Stealth
Swim

@Deuce Traveler - Everything looks good.

@Neurotic - Waiting on a new post in the RG per this excerpt from my post in that thread:



Tailspinner said:


> *Please create a new post here with your updated character sheet.*





All - We will get back underway soon. Still waiting on a reply from Scott DeWar.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry, missed that. I updated the post. Check that and I'll post new level and return the original post to it's history version


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2020)

D'oh, guess I should have taken my shoes off when counting the skill points! Just added a point of intimidate.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 6, 2020)

So... are we going to keep going? It has been two months since the last DM post. And if we were going to stop having completed the exploration of the house and gotten back to town would probably be the spot for it. But if we can pick up the pace again I suppose I would like to to see where this adventure is going.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 6, 2020)

And here I am just starting 
Maybe it is Neurotics curse


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't have the Adventure Path, otherwise I'd pick up the game for us.  Anyone else want to pick it up for us temporarily?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2020)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I don't have the Adventure Path, otherwise I'd pick up the game for us.  Anyone else want to pick it up for us temporarily?




You could try this site. Update coming this weekend.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 10, 2020)

Have some personal issues to work through. Update soon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2020)

Breastplate sold for half price of 100gp and Banded Mail for 250gp makes a total of 150 gp.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 5, 2020)

Teea recovered a stopper and the closet was flooded. Who wants to bet we missed decanter of endless water somewhere?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 5, 2020)

The plan: 
1. find the town map maker
2. find out if the town has a vault (and gain access to it)
3. go to the cove
4. search for fleshdregs/other evil
5. kill everything and steal their stuff


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2020)

I like your plan Neurotic, but I might reverse the order of priority.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm going to be out of touch until late next week as I take the family on a little Spring Break trip. Please NPC my character as needed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 11, 2020)

First on the list is "find the town map maker". How do you wish to go about accomplishing this?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2020)

We ask around? And maybe we don't need map MAKER so much as map SELLER or vault or library or whatever else can hold number of maps...including local adventurers/pathfinder chapter


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 11, 2020)

I was kind of waiting for Michael to react to the presence of "Michelle" before posting any more.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2020)

I hope everyone is staying safe. COVID-19 has caused many things to change. I will try to get a post up as soon as I can.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2020)

So far we are all good here. Ya'll be safe out there.


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2020)

Kaodi said:


> two gold crowns to save ourselves a twenty minute walk seems a bit, well, steep," the oracle replies. "Besides, if there has been trouble about it might not hurt to check in on the worksite and see that whoever is there is still hale and healthy."




Is it that close? I agree that we should check wherever we can that everything is in order - those demons might show wherever it seems.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2020)

OK. That is three for the more expensive route and two for the less expensive route (Michelle wants to go that way as well). Which way are you going?


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2020)

In case I wasn't clear: Drath is for cheaper way if it is really only 20 minutes out. He can ride after all


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2020)

I think it said one mile. One mile is... not that far.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2020)

I agree on the price, but I was more worried of what we might run into if we walked.  We still have enemies around town.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2020)

@Scotley, wrong map, take the one from my action block


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 14, 2020)

I do not think I want to keep going in this game. This is only most tangentially to do with what is happening in the game right now. I had typed out "Shendra shivers" when something happened in my real life, something which has been 'resolved' but which, combined with all the other things going on in my life right now, has pushed me to the edge where I just want to come out and say that this.

I had kinda hoped the game would end when we got back to town. I am ensconced in my cabin on the PF2 train now, and this is my last PF1 game. There have been some good things here: I think Lunysh may be the best character I have ever created; she has a real, meaningful background that deeply informs the way she behaves (even if I have not necessarily been able to play it as consistently as was possible). I kinda wish I could just stick with my headcanon version of what happens after this. But obviously I am not the only one in the game, so the show may go on.

There have been some good times. And if you would like I can write a last post where Shendra heals everyone up and decamps back to town. But ultimately I do not want to keep stringing along with this anymore. PF2 could be having its midlife crisis by the time we finished this adventure, let alone this campaign. My gaming itch was been scratched a lot better this year as well as I have been in my first live game (on Discord/roll 20) since like 2012.

So thank you guys for what we have had up until this point. I will miss some of the RP opportunities between the party members as well, particularly between Shendra and Michael. But despite that I need to leave it here.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2020)

Good luck with live games!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sorry to see you go, Kaodi.

Everyone else just give me your status for the continuation of the game.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2020)

Go on!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear it, Kaodi.  Shendra is a great character and I hope you replay her in another campaign.  I also hope whatever is going on in real life works out for the best.

Tailspinner, Michael is still ready to go.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm here and ready to play.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2020)

@Tailspinner ?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 23, 2020)

Things will be slow from now until January fourth due to the holiday festivities.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2020)

Understood. Have a very merry all


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have fought the CR 50 monster known as COVID and vanquished it. It was not easy but I lived to return to Golarion. I am currently still recovering so I am gonna put this game on hold until at least February 15.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2021)

Get well! We'll wait. Congrats on epic victory


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2021)

Glad you won the fight! Will be here when you are ready to continue.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 22, 2021)

Is everyone about ready to start back?
Roll call...


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 22, 2021)

Ready!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2021)

Sure.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2021)

Let's do it!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2021)

I am heading off on a weeks' vacation this weekend. I will try to check in, but posting may be hit or miss. NPC Teodor as needed in my absence.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 24, 2021)

I am going to have to cancel this game.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 24, 2021)

Tailspinner said:


> I am going to have to cancel this game.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2021)

It's not a good sign when Tailspinner's profile now reads as Guest 11456.... hope he's ok.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2021)

It was rather sudden  and without explanation


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2021)

Real life sneaks up on you fast some times.


----------

